# St Barts part 18



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home girls, good luck

   

pam xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Pam xxxx

Girls - I'm still around for a chat xxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Afternoon everyone

Hi Maddy, Are you OK?  Have you felt any better today?  Hope things are looking a bit more positive.  I'm feeling better - there's nothing I can do to change the outcome of the next scan so there's no point in stressing about anything until next Thurs.

I'm really glad it's the weekend. It's a friend's 40th Birthday party tomorrow - she was really sweet and said she'd understand if I didn't want to go, but I'm not missing out on a party even if I will still be on the lemonade (not taking any chances just in case). 

Hope you all have good weekends.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Hellie xxx

You sound as though you are coping extremely well - it is amazing the strength we get when we really need it xxxx

I have to say I have not felt good today-I know there is a lower success rate with this cycle and so just don't feel as though I can get too hopeful. This afternoon had to get a grip to go and have my PIO injection and have felt better since going out the house (even if it was only 15mins!!!) Apart from the awful pain in the bum I've got  

Taken it easy today - in fact didn't get up until 1.30 (very unlike me!!!) Watched Harry Potter 3-although seen it lots of times before!!!

Hope you all have good weekends xxx

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi girls,

Kyla - Glad your counselling appt went well. It's great to get things off your chest isn't it?

Maddy - Really feel for you honey and expect to be going through a similar roller coaster ride myself soon. I agree with Cally, don't give up yet, you still have 2 embies left! Sending you     Keep talking we are all listening and will post when we can.

Cally - Wonderful news for you. I'm really pleased for you. Make sure you look after yourself now you have two little ones on the way.

Hellie - It's funny how our female intuition seems to prepare us for these things isn't it? As Ronnie says, maybe it's a late developer. Don't give up hope yet. Sending you     too!

Ronnie and Lou - Hope you are feeling okay too.

Where's Nicky, Sue and Sushi gone?!

I'm just waiting for 21/04/2006 to come around to start d/r..

Serena


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Serena xxxx  

The 2ww is definitely the hardest part of the whole IVF cycle for me-this is going to be a long 2 weeks, although on the other hand don't want to wish the time away as it is my holiday
x

Hope you all have good weekends

xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal - I'm sooooooooo pleased for you hun, double trouble too!  

Maddy - The success rates are only lower on FETs because they take the embies which don't survive the thaw into the statistics.  Once the embies thawed out, they stand as good a chance as a fresh cycle.  As Cal mentioned, I've seen low grade embies get a result. Remember you're taking the gestone injections this time round. Try & stay positive.   

Hellie - Hope the party goes well this weekend.

Serena - Not long now until you start. How do you feel?

Off to bed now

Take care

Ronnie
xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

wow we have a new home!!!!!!!

Serena ~ I'm here Hun, why did you miss me then??  
How you doing chick?
Ky ~ how you doing hunni? Glad you enjoyed the concert........ 
Ronnie ~ How's you Hun, haven't chatted for a while have we??
Maddy ~ Hows you also? xxxxxx
Helli ~ how you feeling Hun?
Sue ~ Hope your OK Hun, I also haven't chatted with you for a while now??
Cal ~ hows things going hunni? All OK I hope??

I really sound like a record thats got stuck!!!  

Well I have an excuse, I have been feeling really ill today, had bad AF pains, think I may have another cyst, felt sick & dizzy today also with a banging headache & very hot cheeks  
I'm starting to get all the side effects now I think??

Anyway you all take care, chat soon
love nicky xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky

It does sound like fx of d/r.  How are you controlling it? I had acu whilst I was on tx & it did help with the fs.  My acu said that because we're having so much drugs pumped into us, they cause a stagnation hence the fx.  Have you thought about acu/reflexology to help whilst your tx?

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Nicky xxx What makes you think you have another cyst? I really suffer fron cysts and notice from your sig you've had them removed (so have I) Did they do it with key hole or full surgery? I actually have a cyst now and if this TX doesn't work am likely to have to have surgery again...

 hope everyone else is ok xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - On hon, Im sorry you have been feeling blue. As Ronnie said, the FET success rates are only low due to the thawing process and I know of many people who got PG from FET (even with twins). In fact the FET cycle I did in August, I had a cycle buddy who got PG and that was her second FET (6th treatment in all I think) so don't give up hope. The two that survived are fighters and therefore stand a very good chance at staying with you!

Nicky - Ick, nasty old side-effects. Sorrry that they are making you feel crappy. Hopefully it will wear off soon (I found once I was stimming my d/r side effects eased off some). When is your first scan? Isnt it Tuesday?

Cally - Congratulations on twins! Double Fun  

Serena - Not long to go until you start d/r now. Seems like I will be waiting forever after that but we decided to take a holiday before doing FET so we can both be totally chilled. DH got a director-ship last week but it means he has been totally stressed out for a while now.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Kyla xxx Am feeling better now-just presumed with 6 embies we would get more than one try-also a little disappointed with the fragmentation...

I found on another thread a link to National Infertility Day in June and a show related in London (I think it's at Expedia) Lots of stalls and talks on different aspects of IF-just thought I'd let you know. I quite fancy it, but getting DH there could be quite a task!!!!!

Sue-how are you Honey-its been a while since you posted, ive been worried xxxx

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Remember you've got 2 beautiful embies inside you & like Kyla said they are fighters.  Stay positive as I still think that accounts for a lot!

When in June is the National Infertility Day?

Sue's not been feeling too good for a last couple of days - her head is playing up again due to the Provera.  Hopefully she's started feeling more like herself this w/e & will be in touch soon.

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi

the infertilty day is the 10th June, if you look on the home page there's a link to the site-I've had agood look and really fancy it-but just think DH will drag his feet!!!

xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yay - I booked a holiday!!!! 
Booked a week at a villa in Italy. We have been to Tuscany before but up top, nearer Pisa - this time we are an hour below Siena and it looks beautiful. Im chuffed to bits. We are going at the end of June so won't be doing FET until July now but I can wait another month if it means getting a holiday. Yipeeee


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hiya Girls

It's been a long time since I posted here, but I hope some of you remember me.

I desperately need some cheering up. I have a friend who is 16 weeks pregant, who won't see me or take my phone calls. When I do call, which is not often, her husband picks up the call and says they are just on thier way out. We used to be really good friends, but when they started trying she just abandoned me. At the time I didn't know they were trying, just found that out. I know it must be difficult for her, but her being this way just makes it so much more difficult and hurtful for me. I don't want to loose her friendship (even though I have been told she's not worth it) because her husband was my freind a long time before she was. I am also unemployed at the moment which makes it so much worse.

We also have our outpatients appointment at BArts on Tuesday, so I am worrying about what they are going to say re the last negative cycle.

Sorry to rant on, just didn't now who to turn to. My DH doesn't really say very much about it, and can't understand it.

Thanks for listening

Heidi


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Heidi Hun-we are all here for you xxx

I totally understand what you are going through (see my sig!!!) Am currently on day 2 of the 2ww and already questioning my sanity-had a real deep and meaningful with DH this morning-like your DH he doesn't usually have alot to say about things!!!

I am sorry your friend is behaving in this way-especially seeing as it is you who is going through this difficult time right now-for me it is usually the other way round and I try to avoid PG friends-that has got to be really hurtful to you x

Try not to worry too much about your appointment at Bart's-is there any reason particularly why it's bothering you?

A holiday Kyla  Well done you-I can't think of a better reason to delay your FET!!! Will relax and de stress you better than anything else-by the way would you advise counsellingafter having your first appointment-it's something I'm really thinking about. Although to be honest I don't think I'd go back to Barts for it!!!

xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Heidi - I think she isnt worth it hon. How hurtful to not even talk your calls. I understand she might be trying not to hurt you by compounding her pregnancy on you but for goodness sake - how rude!
Give her up as a lost cause. Good luck for Tuesday!

Maddy - I found it very cathartic. I talked mostly about infertility but roamed around my family a bit too. She picked up on things I hadnt thought about and when I did go into those topics, I felt much better for having talked them out. Im glad I didnt do it at Barts as I think that would be too close for comfort. This lady is based near my work. It was good talking to someone who knew nothing about IVF. No silly advice either (in fact I ranted about ''dont try so hard'' comments from my sister a bit at the time.
Price might be an issue though. Barts is free and so is my service as my work pay for it (its all anonymous though). If you work for a large firm, as I do, it might be worth checking if they have a similar service.
I hope that your embies are bedding in nicely. Do you talk to them? I used to - I would lay my hands on my belly and tell them how much I wanted them to stick. Daft I know, but I found it helped me.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - A holiday - what brilliant news!!!! We went on hols last year just before we started tx - it really does help you to chill 1st.  Have a lovely time...pizza, pasta & ice-cream..mmm!!!!!

Heidi - I would have thought it should have been you & not your friend who wanted to stop contact! I wonder why she did that?  Did she know you're ttc? If so, does she feel awkward & maybe even a little guilty that she's now pg? If you're friends with her dh 1st it maybe a good idea asking him outright why she's refusing to take your calls? Men tend to tell the truth so you'll find out one way or another.  Other than that there's nothing else you can do. At least you can walk away knowing that you've done everything possible to maintain the friendship.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks Girls....

For all your support. I think I might try and talk to her husband and see where I get, I'm not one to loose friends easily and we were such good friends, she got me through my MC and the 1st IVF. I think she is scared to talk to me, but I think she also needs to do some growing up and act like an adult!

I am decorating a christening cake at the moment for my other friends little boy, it seems everyone and everything is out to get me at the moment.

I don't think there is anything to worry about on my appointment on Tuesday, but you never know what they are going to say...just me being a bit paranoid.

Have a good weekend.

Thanks again

Heidi


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends??

I had a little accident with my jab this morning, & I'm a little worried now! I'm sure it will be fine though.... Well DH was pushing the fluid in my tummy , when all of a sudden we got a little spray of fluid on us & I looked down to see that the needle was in my tummy on its own without the syringe    DH says most of the fluid went in though, I think it may have been about a quarter we lost, do you think that will make a difference?

Ronnie ~ its really strange as its only been the last couple of days these side effects have been happening?? Maybe its cos I'm injecting this time, didn't really have many on the last cycle!! But hey thanks for the tips Hun, I'll see what I can do xxx

Ky ~ how you doing hunni? we must do lunch again one day soon xxxx

Cal ~ Wow twins Hun, congrats!!! xx
Helli ~ you OK hunni? not chatted with you much lately?? xx
Sue ~ hope your feeling better, take care xxx

Maddy ~ Cyst? well I had terrible pain in my lower right side on Friday & thats where the last one was    Although its quite normal for me Hun, they are functional cysts as the doc says at Bart's! I just like to call them cycle cysts  

Serena ~ When is it you start hunni? Good luck xxxx

Heidi ~ Hiya hunni, long time no see? How have you been?I am up at Bart's on Tuesday for my baseline! Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for me Hun    What's been going on then? You gonna have another TX? Keep me posted xxx

Right girls after that long essay, I'm offski now, take care all
love nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Evening Nicky. I was just thinking the same thing - we must do lunch again soon.

Tom and I were out in the garden this afternoon, sorting out the wilderness. Cut the grass and got rid of most of the weeds and it actually looked pretty good. Good thing too as we blew our garden budget on the holiday!!!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi,

We're having a slow Sunday - DP got up but has gone back to bed (hungover!). My friend's party was really good yesterday. We got there at 2pm, then had a break at 4pm to watch the Grand National, then back for another couple of hours, then off for a meal, and back for another 2 hours.  A couple of my old college friends were there too - one had her 6 month old baby and the other is 6 months pregnant.  I'm surrounded by babies at the moment, which makes things a bit hard.

The bar we were in were having their launch party last night which was invitation only, but as we were having the Birthday party there we could all stay for that too. There was free champagne (DP had mine!), some food and a band.  It was packed by the time we left.

Don't think we're going to achieve very much today!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx

Hope you all had a good weekend x

I am off to lunch in a bit-it is so good to be on hols xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Hellie sounds like it was a good party, I hope you and DP are doing OK.  Thank you for your kind words, I know it can't be easy and it means alot.  Thinking of you both this week.

Maddy how are you doing?  Keeping positive I hope.  Have you got any plans for your hols?  
A special 2ww dance for you. 
                 


Kyla a holiday sounds like a great idea, all relaxed for your next TX.

Nicky good luck tomorrow, hopefully the injections are doing the job.

Serena great news that you can start this month, not long now.

Ronnie hope your keeping well.

Heidi I hope you sort things out with your friend one way or the other.  

Hello to everyone else.

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi x

Cal-I hope you are doing well-are you able to relax and enjoy things now? I bet you can hardly believe that you are carrying twins...  

Thanks for the dance-I keep thinking PUPO!!! Its so easy to say to someone else...but actually thinking it for yourself is hard....   

Hellie-I know Thursday is getting close-I have been thinking of you since I read your post last week  

Hope everyone else is OK xxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Maddy,

How are you feeling?
It's been slow on here lately but I just want you to know that I'm thinking of you and behind you all the way. 
POPU            PUPO

I'm doing ok it still doesn't feel real and I won't be relaxing til I'm 41 weeks!! 

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

You make me smile xx  

DH has been telling me for ages I'm only happy when I have something to worry about and I now think I have to agree with him  

Thanks for your support it means alot xxx

Are you doing everything you normally would or has your life changed at all since your BFP?

Ron-how are you doing Hun? Haven't heard from you in a while..

xxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

Nicky - good luck with your baseline scan today.

well I have my scan tomorrow now - we had to change it because when they booked it last week I wasn't really thinking straight and forgot that I'm going down to my Mum's that day (trains booked etc). I looked into going to Barts then to Bristol but that was going to cost £58 for a single!!!  I also couldn't get a refund on the ticket I'd already bought. So rather than add to the stress we have the scan tomorrow and back to the original travel plans for Thurs. My boss has been great as this is obviously more time off at short notice. 

Was supposed to have my first midwife appt today (my GP surgery does them at 8 weeks) - she was really good and said it is mainly paperwork at the first one and it wouldn't be fair to make me do all that only for bad news at the scan.  So she's booked another one in a couple of weeks in case all is well.

So I'll let you know what happens tomorrow although I'm not optimistic.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hellie Hun

We are all with you and will be hoping and praying that tomorrow brings you good news xx I think you are amazing to have just got through this last week xx

We are all here for you, 
Love Maddy xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Girls where are you?

I'm really missing you all xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hellie - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow - really hope that you get a good result.   

Cal - Glad to see you're OK.  Hope you're putting your feet up & your DH is still pampering you!  

Nicky - How are you doing? How did you get on today at Barts? Hope you're being closely monitored!  

Heidi - Hope you managed to get somewhere with your friend/DH.

Maddy - Are you still keeping sane? 

Have a good evening

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I think so just        

How's it going with you? How many weeks are you now? 

Hellie I just want you to know we are all here with you, hoping and praying that you get good news tomorrow xxx  

Hope everyone else is ok

xxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Evening

Maddy & Ronnie - thanks everso much for your good wishes - it means so much to me that you are thinking about us.  

This has certainly been a long week. We're both so emotionally drained that neither of us have felt like doing anything. All we wanted to do was curl up infront of the telly. Unfortunately the TV blew up last Tues so that's not an option! What timing!  I also heard that an old school friend of mine died last week, so all in all it's been a horrible week.

Still, it's not over yet - not long to wait.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hellie,

What a horrible week you're had, I so hope its good news tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you both.

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Check in with us when you can Hellie xxx

I know I've said this many times but we are here for you xxx

xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Just a quickie to let you know it all went really well today, I had my 1st stimms Injection tonight & I'm back up there again next Monday (bank holiday)  
for bloods.........Oh well it has to be done, even if it is a bank hols  

Helli ~ will be thinking of you tomorrow hunni, hope you get some good news xx

Ronnie ~ I'm fine thanks Hun, hows things with you?

Ky, Cal, Heidi, Maddy & sue I hope you girls are all well too
love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Seem to be a bit behind with posting so thought I'd take the plunge - was going to last night then the site went down for maintenance so hey ho!

Hellie - I know you're not too hopeful for your scan tomorrow but you just never know as mother nature sometimes plays these tricks on us. We are all hoping for you and sending you loads of    

Maddy - I know exactly what you mean. I'm always worrying about everything. Dp says that's half my problem. We can't help it though, can we? That's why reflexology/acu are a godsend! I'll do anything which makes me relax for an hour!!! Anyway hope you're doing okay as you are progressing through your 2ww. Sending you some    too!!

Nicky - Really glad your baseline scan went well. Tx doesn't stop for holidays (which is probably just as well!!) At least you have Friday to Sunday off even if Monday is scanning day!! Hope it all goes well on Monday.  

Kyla - You know the time will just fly by and suddenly tx time will be here again. It's really great news that you've booked a holiday in Tuscany. I love it out there and I also think that the lifestyle out there is a real eyeopener. They're all so laid back! It will do you the world of good before you next tx. I'm jealous as I'd love to go back there again.

Heidi - I agree with Kyla. It's sad when a friend is not really being a friend when you most need her to (and for that reason she doesn't really sound like a friend at all.) I hope you manage to talk to your friend's hubby about it all and get some sense out of him to put your mind at rest anyway. We are all here for you even if she's not.

Sue - really hope you are feeling better soon as we are all missing hearing from you..

Ronnie - You've been so supportive to everyone but how are you feeling at the mo? Keep us up to date with you as well! 

Cally - Hope you're feeling okay too and looking after your 2 beans too..

I'm having a funny moment. Trying to find an acu who specialises in ivf/infertility and every one that's recommended seems to be incredibly busy. Have another one to try tomorrow so fingers crossed. My dp is lovely but I don't think he quite understands what we're going to be going through - I really need his 100% support at the mo otherwise I know I'm going to worry like mad about everything which just won't help at all. Oh well, at least I can go and have reflexology where I normally go if I can't find a good acu. That's my rant for today anyway - just felt I had to get it off my chest as my d/r date of 21/04/2006 is getting nearer and nearer...

Love to you all,
Serena


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Been keeping up with your posts, things a bit crazy at work tho, so not much posting at the moment,

Just wanted to say

Hellie - Hope it goes ok today, thinking of u

Hope everyone else is coping with wherever you're at.

Leanne should have 2 little babies by now, her due date was Fri

Take care all and look forward to catching up with u all soon,

Heather xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just checking in to see how you are all doing girls xxxx

Nice to see some sun today  

xxxx

Ron - I maybe totally wrong but I thought you were going for another scan this week-was it today? xxxx

Hellie-been thinking of you all day today xxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

pants site - just spent ages typing you all a message with my news and it lost it  

So here's the summary... 

Well on Friday 2 very handsome young men arrived into my life and have turned it upside down.  Jack George and Max Thomas arrived in their planned and controlled way at 10.17 & 10.19am weighing 5lb 12.5oz and 5lb 12oz respectively.  They are both perfect in every way and needed no help with special care at all so I've managed to keep them by my side ever since and we were all fit and healthy enough to come home Monday.  Life is certainly very busy now and they're making themselves at home and already have us wrapped around their little fingers but it's amazing.  We can't stop looking at them in awe that we and Barts made these two perfect beings.  Also during the c-section the consultant checked my previously completely knackered tubes to find they're now in perfect working order and show no signs of ever having been damaged so a double or triple miracle! 

I know this is going to be a bit tough to read the news for some of you but you were all so supportive to me and I wanted to share my good news with you and show you that things can and do work out with amazing results on this Barts thread. 

Love to you all Leanne
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations Leanne     

Two lttle guys - how cute xxxx

We are always pleased to read good news-thanks for updating us. Enjoy this precious time with your little guys,
Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Leanne - Many congratulations on the birth of your perfect little men  . They are really good weight as well. I can't believe that you only stayed in hospital for 3 days after a C section!!!

Enjoy being a Mummy - you deserve it! 

Maddy - You're right, I went for my 9.5 week scan today - we saw 1 baby & its arms & legs were waving about which was an amazing sight! The scan lady took loads of photos as well!

Hellie - Hope it went well today.

Heather - Good to hear from you. How's the business?

Nicky - Hope you're producing loads of fine quality eggs! You getting many bruises?

Take care all

Ronnie
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow Ron-can't believe I got that date right xxx

You must have been so pleased and relieved to have a second scan-you'll be 12 weeks before you know it-are you planning to tell everyone then? What an exciting time xxx Will you wait to find out if its a boy or girl...

Sorry Hun-just being nosey xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I was well impressed!!! We're both really happy & relieved at the same time that everything seems to be OK at the moment.  We've booked our nuchal scan at the clinic in Harley Street on 4 May - this clinic apparently takes blood test, nasal bone & nuchal thickness into consideration & then give you a probability of it having downs.  I think it's well worth it just for peace of mind. That's the final hurdle & then if it goes well then we can start telling people. 

DH & I were just discussing whether to know the sex of the baby in advance - I'm all for knowing on the day of the birth but DH wants to know ASAP..but then he always wants to open his Christmas presents before the day itself!!

How are you doing? It's nearly a week for you now, isn't it? Are you going   yet??

Ron
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you know-and it shocks me to write this!!!!

But after the initial deep blues after ET (and I know that must be such an unusual way for someone to feel-but I just did), since then I have been amazingly calm-I took things easy till around Sunday, since then I've eaten out a few times, done some sewing, thought about school work but haven't mustered the energy yet....  

I know my chances are lower because 1 embie was lower quality, so just have no idea, it is a week tomorrow and i have not a single symptom, I have been feeling really cold and yesterday fell asleep in the afternoon, but that aside I actually feel perfectly normal  

Ron I just popped on quickly now to check if hellie had posted, but there's no news yet...can't stop thinking about her   

Anyway glad you are able to begin to start to relax into things-the next scan sounds like a non NHS one-is that right, is there any particular reason why you're concerned about downs? Sorry just being nosey again

  
xxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello girls

Thanks everso much for thinking about us today. Unfortunately the news was as we had expected - there had been no further growth from last week so it's all over.  Although we had prepared ourselves for this it is still devastating.  

They asked what we wanted to do in terms of miscarriage - (a) wait for it to happen naturally (could be in a few days or not for a couple of weeks), (b) take some kind of medication that would help bring on the miscarriage or (c) have a D&C in hospital.  I discussed my plans for Easter (ie: going to my Mum's tomorrow for 6 days) and they said that if I started miscarrying while I was there I would have to go to A&E who would send me to the early pregnancy unit who may recommend a D&C anyway if everything doesn't get expelled.  

I have to say that all the staff I saw at Barts today were excellent and gave us all the time we needed to think about our options.  They booked our review appt for 3 months time but I'll probably need a hysteroscopy before I can undergo any more treatment (saw that on my notes while I was flicking through). Don't know what that involves but they'll talk about it at the review.

When we got back to Brighton I called in at my GP surgery to try and make an emergency appt for this afternoon - they didn't have any appts but my GP was brilliant and saw me there and then (even though he was on his lunchbreak). He called the Gynae Registrar at the Royal Sussex who said the decision was basically up to me but that they don't like to leave a 'missed' miscarriage, as they are calling it, for more than 2 weeks because of the risk of infection.  As it obviously stopped developing sometime before last Thursday's scan then the 2 weeks would be up at the beginning of next week.  So they suggested an appt at the Early Pregnancy Unit at the hosp - my GP arranged all that for me too. I have to go at 11am tomorrow and they may do their own scans and will discuss options. If a D&C is the best thing to do it will probably be tomorrow afternoon (possibly staying in overnight).

So, a lot to think about. Haven't been sleeping well all week and tonight won't be any different I'm sure.  Had a cry on the train home from Barts and 'lost it' with a woman in the carpark.  She said DP had knocked his car door into her car even though you couldn't see anything - it was such a light touch.  She just wouldn't let it go and kept on and on as we were walking away. So I went back and said I was sorry if the door had touched her car but we were having a bad day as I'd found out I was going to miscarry. As I turned away she said 'miscarry my ****'. Well that was it - I swore at her (and I'm not like that at all) and burst into tears. DP went to talk to her and I think she finally realised I hadn't made it up - as if you would?!

Anyway, I guess that was a bit of stress relief.

I'll let you know what happens tomorrow but looks like my Easter break is off - my Mum will be so upset.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - I'm so so sorry about your news. Nothing I can say will make you feel better. 

Thinking of you tomorrow.   

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hellie I am so sorry about your sad news, I have been thinking of you and praying that today would bring you a different outcome. Please know that we are all thinking of you and DP at this difficult time  

Love Maddy xxxx

BTW well done for giving that woman hell-as you said it may have let out some of that built up stress!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Helly - Im so sorry honey. It's such an awful shame that the worse happened. Well done for telling off that woman in the car park though.
I will be thinking of you tomorrow - you will only be up the road from me as I work near the Old Steyne. I hope it goes okay at the clinic and that you can get everything sorted out promptly now.
{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Leanne - Hey girlie! Congratulations on the arrival of your little men!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls xxxx

Not long till the easter weekend xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Just one more work day..thank goodness! I'm driving up to Thatcham today for a meeting  

How are you feeling today? Keep feeling calm & positive!!

Because of my age, the chances of having a baby with Downs are considerably higher.  But because this scan does a combination of probabilities of the 3 tests (NHS will only do the nuchal), it's a lot more accurate.

Have another relaxing day

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope your drive goes Ok xxxx

Sorry about the questions Ron-I hadn't really thought about age!!!

Strangely I am calm-who knows......

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - No worries about the questions!   You see, things you don't have to think about when you're a youngster!!!!  

Good..stay this way..remember    PUPO   

What are you up to today? 

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi girls

just wanted to introduce myself i am 27 dh 29 (almost 30) i have had 6 cycles of clomid all   was going onto iui but had 1st cycle abandoned due to no follicles and blood levels dropped, went to see cons yesterday and was told i am being referred for ivf @ Barts, is there anyone in the same position as me, not sure if i should really be posting on here yet or should i wait until treatment starts

sorry if this doesnt make sense, feeling a bit down today, head is all over the place  

sending you all   


Tracey


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning all,

Hellie I'm so sorry, I don't know what to say, after everything you're been through to get there it's not fair it ends like this.  I'm thinking of you and DP at this sad time.  

Hello Tracey welcome to the board.  You'll find there's girls at all different stages of treatment on here, some are waiting to start, some on on the rollercoaster as we speak and some have been there, done it got the T-shirt.  
Finding you need IVF is very new to you and I know it took me a long time to get my head round it, so if you have any questions just ask away and we'll try to answer them.

Leanne Congratulations on your boys.


Maddy feeling calm is good       PUPO

Have a great Easter everyone,

Love Cally


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi cal

have you any idea how much ivf costs to go private?

Tracey


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

Leanne - congrats on 2 boys and all healthy - enjoy.

Hellie - so sorry to read your news, even tho, you are assuming it it is still a shock to become real.  Take your time and hope you get all the help you need.

Tracey - private ivf costs about £3,000 depends on the drugs you need etc

Maddy - hope you are being strong and hanging on.

Ron - arms and legs - excellent news - 4th May is not far away.

Cal - when's your next scan.

Nicky - hope you feel Barts are looking after you carefully.

Hi to everyone else - sorry to missed you.

A little update about me - thanks to Ron for letting you know - but I do have probs.  I hadn't mentioned before but for quite a few wks I have been feeling rough or in pain, tired  - the diff. now is that it all seems to be constant and unbearable, and I am finding life quite tough.

I spoke to the Nuffield about the Provera - they want me to stay on it as best I can.
GP said it wasn't the Provera causing the probs.

So after a long chat with DH we decided I should stop the Provera - it's not sorting out the Endo probs and a Lap is needed so give up with it.  So I am day 2 without now and have been selfdosing with some oestrogen tabs left over from a previous tx - and I do feel a bit more normal, altho. it's a window that comes and goes.

My Lap is now booked for the 26th.

DH's sperm DNA test came back normal - so that was disappointing news, cos the prob is back to me.

I haven't forgotten you, but you must carry on being strong without me for awhile.

Take care

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello

Thanks for your kind words girls.  I went to the Early Preg Unit at the hosp today, full of mothers and babies which wasn't easy.  All the nurses/doctors were very kind and sympathetic - they know how hard it has been for us to get this far. They did another scan just to confirm everything & said that because of Easter the earliest date I can go in for a pre-booked operation is next Weds. As that's a while away they have asked me to phone tomorrow/Sat to see if there are any emergency beds (there were none today).  So I'm really hoping it will be tomorrow as I won't be able to relax until this nightmare is all over.  Easter has been ruined as it is and will always bring back these painful memories for us.

We're going to look into booking a holiday soon as we both need a complete break away to lick our wounds.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - I was thinking about you on the M25 this afternoon, wondering how you got on.  It's so frustrating that the hospital can't do anything straightaway.  Can you still go to your Mum's for the weekend? Is it a lot of money to change the dates on your tickets?

As we both live in Brighton, if there's anything I can do to help, even if it's just to rant/rave, just let me know.  

Sue - Welcome back! I'm glad you're off the Provera..they were doing you no good at all. Hope you're returning to normal soon. 

I'm glad your DH's DNA test came back as normal, otherwise that could have spelt the end for your tx & lovely little frosties. 

Tracey - Welcome to the board. As Sue has already mentioned, private IVF at Bart's is prob around £3k. However, if you go elsewhere, it'll prob be about £1k more plus drugs, depending on where you end up.  If you go to the ARGC it could be about £10k!

Maddy - Hope you've had a good day today.

Just back from a meeting in Thatcham. The traffic on the M4 & M25 was horrendous.  I'm going to wait for DH to come home & then suggest a takeaway!  

Hi to everyone else. 

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Finally managed to get down to some work today!!!

Hellie it is such a shame you have to wait-this is just prolonging the agony for you and your DP x

Sue-so glad you posted, please take care of yourself. We miss you loads but you must put yourself first-hopefully you will see some improvements coming off the provera xxx

xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Helly - Oh honey. I know that feeling, sitting with all the happily PG women whislt you know the worst. By the way I wanted to warn you of something that shook me and I found upsetting. When I was in the ward (also full of PG women it seemed) me and the girl next to me (D&C for missed m/c) had to sign forms for our ops. These ask what you want to be done about ''cremating the fetal remains'' and then asks you to sign as a ''parent''. I'm sorry if this is upsetting read now but I thought you might want to know about that as it is something that has really played on my mind ever since.
I hope you get to see them tomorrow and get it over with so it's not prolonged for you and DH.

Kyla xxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello

Thank you for thinking of me girls and thanks for the advance warning about the consent form Kyla - that would have been a bit of a shock otherwise.

Well, phoned the hosp this morning and there are no beds today, so have to ring again tomorrow when they think there will be more chance. If I can't go in tomorrow I'm not going to call on Sunday because I don't really want to be in hospital on Easter Sunday.

Am trying to do things to keep myself busy today.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi, hope you are all enjoying your easter break?

Things are not going too bad with me, had a few down moments & felt quite tearful these last few days,but I got signed off for a week by my GP on Wednesday, so hopefully I will calm down & relax a little bit now!!

I spent an hour or so up A&E with my mum today, she sliced one of her fingers & it bled quite a lot   I was so worried about her, I even started getting palpitations in my chest whilst in the waiting room! But she is OK, I think with all the pressure she was putting on it, made the bleeding stop,(thank god) so the nurse just put a really tight dressing on it!

Hellie ~ I'm so sorry to read your bad news hunni, I really hope everything works out for you in the future    xxxxxxxxx

Leanne ~ congrats to you hunni, so pleased for you xx
Sue ~ yes I think they are looking after me quite well now Hun, thanks xxxx
Ronnie ~ I'm getting a few bruises but not too bad thanks Hun, hows you?
Ky ~ how you doing hunni? Haven't spoken to you for a while, everything OK? xx
Serena ~ hows things with you Hun? xxx
Maddy ~ How are you hunni? hope you are well?? xxx
Cal ~ How you getting on with things hunni? xx

Hello to anyone I have missed, I wish you all the best of luck xxxxxxxxxxx

lots of love & kisses
nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning ladies.

Nicky - Im good thanks hon. Was thinking of calling you last night actually as Tom was out at a card game but it was too late by then (9 o'clock) and I wasnt sure if you would be up - I know when I was d/r I slept loads! Good luck on Monday with your scan. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Helly - I hope they find a bed for you today sweetie.

Off into town later to meet an old school friend for lunch then we have friends over this evening for dinner. Busy day planned


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx

Hellie hope there is a bed available for you today xx

I am off to a school friends wedding today-luckily for me there are no children invited-am hoping to be able to forget about whats going on at the moment and just have fun xxx UMMMMM-well I'll try!!!

xxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Easter everyone

The hospital had a bed for me yesterday so I went in about 11am and came home at 8pm.  Everything went smoothly and all the staff were very kind and sympathetic about what I was going through.  Luckily I wasn't on a ward with pregnant women which made it a bit easier (think it was mainly gynae problems).

So I feel a sense of relief now - we can finally start to move on and think about the future. I'm glad I chose to have the ERPC as they had no idea when I would start to miscarry naturally as there was no sign of bleeding/spotting and the pregnancy was 'strong' when they looked at the scans.

So I need to take it easy for a couple of days - DP is doing a fantastic job of looking after me.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Happy Easter xxx

Hellie I am so glad you have got through having the procedure, as you say it must be a relief to at last get the medical bits out of the way. I really do have no idea what you have been through but I can imagine what a terrible time you have had-my thoughts are with you xxx

Hope everyone else is enjoying their easter weekend xx

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning girls,

Hope you all had a good Easter and ate lots and lots of choccie eggs.  I thought I'd pop on quickly and see how you are all getting on with things, can't believe all the BFP's I've seen, shows how long I've been away.  I find it too hard to get on here now as my desk has been moved at work so everyone can see what I'm doing.  As for coming on here after work I just don't seem to have time anymore, by time I get home and have dinner, I ready for bed.

Callie - I'm really sorry to hear your news hun, I can't imagine how you are feeling but I hope you're ok.

Kyla, Sue - how's things going for you?

Ronnie - hope you're ok.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Well as for me, I'm doing meds for FET at the mo, ET should be Thursday, just got to have one more scan tomorrow to make sure but I'm pretty certain it will be Thursday.  I can't seem to class this as a proper go this time round as it just doesn't feel like I'm doing anything, a bit of sniffing and some pills and that's it.  I seem to be really calm about things now and am not obsessing over it working too much, I think I've come to accept there are more things to life than just IVF, suppose its a good way to be really.  If this go fails hopefully we'll still have some frosties left, then we'll probably do another FET towards the end of the year and then if that fails we're gonna book our holiday for Next June so probably won't do anything until after then, so that's my plan at the moment!!!

Anyways got my mum coming round for dinner today so better get on and get prepared so will try and pop on again later tonight if I get a chance.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Grrr - just typed a nice long post but my Netgear is playing up and keeps crashing so my connection is weak.

Anyway - the Cliff Notes Version:

Hellie- Glad you got in on Saturday and that DP is looking after you so nicely. Will you be into work tomorrow or take some time off?

Sue - Im sorry you are feeling bad still. Sounds like the Lap is your best option as at least you won't be on any nasty meds for a while.

Maddy - Not long to go now honey! How are you feeling about it all?

Paula - Nice to see you. Good luck with your FET.

Nicky - Hope you got up to Barts okay today - don't let them coast you! 

Belly rubs to our PG ladies: Ronnie, Callie & Ginger.  Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I have my first weigh-in this evening. Joined WW last Monday but no idea how I have done yet...

Right, will try to post this again.


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm really really sorry but I got Hellie and Callie mixed up, my previous post was for Hellie and not Callie.  That'll teach me for rushing through the posts eh!!!

By the way Callie, hope you are doing well.

xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello

Thanks for the messages Maddy - I really appreciate it. Good luck for this week - I have my fingers crossed for you.  And thanks for your message too Paula.

Kyla, I've got tomorrow off work as I had originally booked it as a days holiday to travel back from my Mum's. Obviously I couldn't go away for Easter so I'll just use it as a days recouperation.  DP is off this week (supposed to be doing DIY and working on his motorbike) so we'll spend tomorrow together - might go out for lunch to cheer ourselves up.  Then I'm back to work on Weds.  The hospital said that if I needed more time off I could self-certificate for the week, but I've had so much time off lately that I'd feel I was letting my team down.  If I struggle when I go back I might think again but that's the plan at the moment.

Hoping for a sunny day tomorrow.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hellie - Sounds about right to me. I would have liked to have gone back but physically couldnt for the first week and then it was Christmas so he signed me off that week too. I was glad to be home whilst I was in pain but by Xmas I was ready for some interaction again - that and the fact that working kept my mind off things once I did go back.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Morning Girls

Sorry I haven't been around much lately but I've been suffering from a dodgy tummy & feeling poo (sorry no pun intended!).  I had some chicken kiev last Wed evening & forgot that me & garlic butter don't get on! Went to the doc last night who prescribed some re-hydration sachets (yuck!) & gaviscon. He also told me to stay off food & just have clear liquid for 12-24 hours - I'm starving!!!!

Helly - Take it easy at work today - if it gets too much, come home! Remember you have to think about yourself at the moment..I'm sure your team will understand.

Paula - Good luck with your FET.

Nicky - How's the stimming going?  Hope Barts is looking after you. 

Maddy - How are you hun?

Hi to everyone else

Ronnie
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

A big   to everyone

i know i am in advance but having been referred for ivf at Barts i just wondered what happens at your 1st appointment, like to be prepared (even though it may be a while off yet)

Love to all 


tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Tracey - Your 1st appt will involve a lot of sitting & waiting around because it mainly involves having blood tests & SA (DH).  I'd suggest for you to get everything done via your GP or hospital because it will really save you a lot of time. You'll need to phone Barts to find out what bloods they want you to have & when.

If you're 'fast-tracked', then the 1st thing they'll do on the day is to take your DH off for a SA.  You'll wait for about an hour & then you'll be seen by the head nurse, Liz, who is very nice.  She'll give you the results of your tests & explain what tx you'll be having (IVF/ICSI) & when you're likely to start.  After that you'll prob to told to go for a quick bite to eat & then in the pm you'll have an US.  You'll then be seen by a consultant who will hopefully give you the green light to go ahead. 

Once your AF starts you'll need to phone the clinic who will book you in for an info session (about 2 weeks after your AF on a Wed) & then you'll be give your drugs to start about a week after that!

Do you know what the current waiting list is at Barts?

Good luck with your tx

Ronnie
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Ronnie 

thanks for your advice, i do beleive the waiting list is 6 - 9 months 

what stage are you at?

Tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

sorry Ronnie

just noticed you got a     

Tracey


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Barties,

Sorry I went awol. I tend to disappear during the 2ww. 

Hellie - I hope you're doing ok. I was so shocked to hear of your news. Life can be so cruel sometimes. 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for not keeping up with personals. I find it hard to juggle more than a couple of threads. But I've been keeping up with you all.

As expected I got another BFN. Not too down hearted as it was really going through the motions to be allowed to start IVF. I'm so glad I got them to give me my blood request in advance, so I popped along yesterday and had my day 2 bloods done. I then went in person to the clinic and it was totally empty. Only me in! So I got them to sign me up for next Weds' info session when I'll get my protocol. Anything I should know about the info session other than the awful Power Point animations? 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Lou - I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. 

Info session - lots & lots of info to take in & not all will be relevant to you. They'll go through all the different drugs & how to administer them etc but unfortunately you don't know until after the session on which ones you'll get! There will be lots of form filling.  You'll also be expected to make lots of decisions on the **** forms - remember, you don't have to make them on the day if you're not sure - don't be pressured into anything by the nurse. 

The most important thing we found on the day, get a 1-2-1 with the nurse after the session is over just to go through the timing & make sure the drugs given are correct. By the way the waiting time at the pharmacy is about 45 minutes! Check your drugs at the pharmcy - I think Sue wasn't given enough cyclogests at the time.

Good luck

Ronnie


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for your help, Ronnie. I'm not looking forward to sitting next DP who will be cringing all the way through. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Mine left the room halfway through for about 10 mintues as he suffers from white coat syndrome!


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Just thought I would give you a quick update.  ET is now gonna be Friday at 11.40, not sure why as they said I was ready when I went for my scan yesterday.  Anyways so not long to go although I’m a bit narked off as because its now Thursday DH can’t get the time off to come with me so I’ve got to go on my own, he won’t budge on doing a sickie or anything, I’m just worrying now about silly things like whose gonna do up my gown for me, and then there’s the laying the table looking at the embryos on my own, just feel really sad about it all really as we’re meant to be in this together but I feel like I’m on my own once again.  Anyways a couple of questions, can you remember what we need to take for ET, do we have to take our dressing gowns and anything else?  Also as for FET will I only find out if the embryos have survived once I actually get there or will they call me before hand, I’m worrying in case none survive and then I’ve got to do that train journey home on my own and I know I’ll be in floods of tears.

Any advice would really be appreciated.

Love
Paula
xxx

ps  sorry about the me me me post but I'm at work and rushing


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hellie - plsd to read that the ordeal is over for you physically at least - whilst I understand your wish to work esp. with redundancy fears - pls make sure your work doesn''t mask your grief.  If you need to cry, talk, time out - do it.  You may want to consider counselling too - as Kyla is discovering a few months on.

Lou - sorry to read of your BFN, but you had instincts.    For the info session take something ie: a good book, sudoku etc to keep you both occupied.    Do double check drugs at pharmacy - I did come home with not even cyclogest and also without the trigger jab which lives in the fridge.  It was a nightmare trying to get the staff to believe that I hadn't already got them.  Fortunately, they checked the fridge and there it was.    I was ok so I had tx'd before so I knew what was missing.

Start thinking ready for the form filling what you and DH want to do with spares, if one of you dies etc.

Paula - Good luck for your FET, I wasn't told to take anything for the day.  They supply a gown to go over clothes and sometimes you get slippers.    If the embies haven't survived they should phone you to let you know not to travel - if no news you have to go in to find out what your've got.  Sorry your DH can't make it - maybe you should ring Barts to let them know DH can't be there.    Such an important event I am sure they would understand that DH should be there.

Hope everyone else is ok?

I had reflex yesterday (new lady), treatment was similar in design to previous but seemed better (and touch wood, haven't head wise reacted as badly).    She found loads of probs.  It was interesting she was saying in the uterus there is a muscle called psoas and if this is tense it stops implantation.  Mine is tense on L and v. tense on R.

She has treated and believes she acheived pgs for a IUI and a IVF girl.

She also commented on how cold and white my feet were - this is apparently due to circulation and shows that the bottom half of bod is lacking which means ovaries and uterus will be cold too.

On the hopeful front she thinks all my probs are hormone related (more than the Provera) so she can balance those life will be a whole lot better.

Does reflex work ? - I rec'd a IM from a girl I used to cycle with to tell me that the reflexologist found nothing wrong with her.

Sue x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Paula - Good luck with your ET on Friday.  I was told to strip down from my bottom half only & they gave me a gown to wear over my clothes. They also gave me & DH some plastic things over our shoes & DH laughed & said I looked like a bag lady!!!

It will be strange that DH won't be with you as your ET is the equivalent of conception!!!

Sue - Your reflex sounds really good & it's amazing what she discovered just by touching your feet! It's also amazing that one form of alternative medicine works well for one person & not so well on another! I really hope that she can balance you out. She sounded confident that it can be done..so I've got everything crossed for you.

Maddy - How are things will you 

I've had some melons this afternoon & waiting to see whether my 18 hour fast has done the trick..fingers crossed!

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Ron - I'm crossing fingers for you too that the fast has worked. 18 hours. Phew. You must be starving. Thanks for the info again. I'll try and make sure DP takes his ipod and a newspaper to hide behind.

Paula - If you really want DH to be there, I agree with Ronnie, maybe give Barts a call to ask them if you can reschedule. Maybe DP and I are a bit weird, but for us the whole IF game is so alien that we prefer not to get into doing procedures together. I don't like him being there when I have scans or examinations. Basically anything with me in stirrups. He's relieved as he feels really awkward being around me like that too. So, if I can I try to go alone to as many things as possible. We make up for the couple time in private. But I totally understand other people who really take the whole IF thing as a joint journey and like DHs to be there for everything. Like I said, maybe its me that's weird. 

Sue - your reflex post is really interesting. I do acu with a fertility specialist and have never tried reflex yet. But maybe I should, as I have freezing hands and feet all the time. Create Health also picked up on low blood flow to the uterus. Sounds very interesting. Hope it works for you!

Kyla - hope you doing ok.

Hi to everyone else.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I need to have my DH with me cos as soon as I go into the consultation room, I become an  & only manage to hear every other word they say!!!!

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

That's a point. I hadn't thought of that. Maybe I need an IVF doula or something.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

That's a good idea! Wonder if they can be hired out??


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou

if you are going to do reflex you need to make sure that both reflex and acu know about each other and are happy with you doing both, so when you go for a session you need to let them know each time when you last had the other.    You can't have the two treatments on the same day, need at least a day apart.

They say ideally you should do no more than 3 therapies ie: acu, reflex and ........

To help warm the uterus you need to rub your abdo everyday - something I only do when it's hurting AF time and occassionally in the 2 ww.

You are v. brave for going to tx appts alone - I also need DH there, I'm like Ron and if I did hear it, I forget it.  But I can understand not wishing your DH to see you in that position.

I am a glutton for punishment the morning of my Lap before I go I thought I would throw in a smear test at the GP too.    I think they will be calling me in May so it gets the worry out of the way before tx begins.

Have a good eve - I'm off to acu.

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Evening everyone

Sue, I think it's a good idea to have everything done the same day - as you say, at least you'll have had the smear before starting treatment.  I have just had my smear reminder letter - the hosp said I could have it done once I'd stopped bleeding after my ERPC.  That could be a week or so, so I won't book it until it's definately stopped.

Got through my day at work - not too bad. My boss was very supportive and would have completely understood if I had needed to go home.  Have a splitting headache now though so am hoping that will go away soon.

DP's sister and niece are staying tonight, together with their dog, so that'll be fun!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - Glad today went well. Enjoy tonight!!!!

Maddy - Wishing you the very best of luck tomorrow.  

Ron
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi ladies.  I'm finally getting back into the swing of things after moving house.  The house is fab, and I'm happy to finally have a garden again.  Roll on, Springtime.

Just to recap where I am with my treatment - I was supposed to start IVF/ICSI last month, but they needed a recent Day 2 blood test first.  Had that test last week and all is OK to start this month.  I've already been to the info session, so they're supposed to send my schedule in the post.  I picked up the drugs last week, too.  I'm going to ring them on Friday to check when I should expect the schedule.  I'm on Day 10 now, so I reckon they need to send it to me next week.  It's been good to have something else to think about (moving house) while waiting another month to start.  

I also told my boss that I may need some time off for more doctor's appointments and minor surgery, and I was so relieved that he didn't ask any questions and said to do whatever is necessary to "get better".  I haven't told him about the treatment.  I was getting pretty stressed about having to tell him, so that's a relief.

I'm still trying to get caught up with all the posts from the past few weeks.  Hellie - I'm really sorry to hear your sad news, but it's good you were able to get into hospital pretty quickly.  I agree that a nice holiday is in order.  

OK, it's time I get myself to bed now.  

Nancy


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls I’m sorry for this long post x 

I’m just not feeling great and  I wanted to share it with you ladies because I have a hard time letting people know how I am really feeling and I want to try it for once.

This is driving me crazy trying to figure out what I want to say because my brain just isn’t working. I finished my fourth failed IVF cycle today and I can’t believe it failed. I am numb and I don’t think I am dealing with the pain of it properly. I don’t even want to think about it right now.

I wonder why I am going through this. I know I am learning life lessons. I want a baby. I want to hold a baby and not feel jealousy. I want to join my life again. I want to end my bitter feelings and move on.

When I thought I was pregnant, I had a moment of clarity when I realized that being pregnant would be the answer to the problems I have now. Most people’s problems could not be solved by just one act, but mine really would. The boredom I feel in my life, the pointlessness, they all stem from being held back from the dream of the future I have. I don’t feel like my dream is an unreasonable one.

I am getting scared because IF has changed me and my relationships with everyone I know. I always feel like I am disappointing everyone from my husband to my family, friends, work…

I miss being happy. I miss dreaming of the future. I want to know where I am heading. I want to stop fearing a lonely future. I don’t want to cry anymore. I feel like IF has stolen my life from me. I feel like I am always reading other people’s success stories and I want to know if I will ever get to write my own. I don’t want to be some tragic person. I just want to be normal. I want the chance to be sparkly again

I am tired of being so tightly wound all the time. I don’t know what I can enjoy in life. Everyday things prick and stab me when I least expect them to. I can’t go out or to work or watch TV without something catching me off guard and hurting the tenderest spot inside that never gets a chance to heal. I don’t know how to heal from this because it never seems to be over. When one pregnant friend finally has her baby and it grows up enough to not make me jealous anymore, another has one. Every month I have a period and I am so stupid to hope again and again because I seem so normal and it should work. I feel like if I get cramps and blood and ovulate that I would have a chance, too, but I know in my mind that that can’t be true. 

I don’t have a clue where I am going now. I am trying very hard to work through this and to move on but it is difficult without having any passion for anything else. I don’t want to just keep existing; I want to LIVE. Everyone feels sorry for me and while I appreciate it, I am tired of being a sympathy case. I am so lonely. I am so 

empty. I know I have many blessings but I can’t feel them. I am SOOOOOO tired of crying. I know I have to do it to let the emotions out but I am not a person who likes such drama.

I just want to know when this will all end. When can I move on from a dream that doesn’t seem like it will ever come true? 

I hate IF for what it has done. I want it over with. I don’t have anyone to talk to about it, not in the real world around me. 

I have spent years wasted looking for signs- signs that I would be OK, that I would be a mother, that this would be the month. I have learned that in life, there are no signs that tell you what will happen. 

I am in this big house and I don’t know if there will ever be my child in it. I talk to her sometimes and she seems real, like someone waiting to come and be with me. The thought kills my heart to know it is just my imagination and that she probably isn’t real.

I have been so humiliated throughout the IF process. It is so embarrassing to be scrutinized, to be analyzed to find out what is wrong. To have people see me half naked, the probes, the everything. It would have been so worth it though for a baby.

I feel broken and unfixable. My self-esteem is low right now. My energy is low right now. I have been living in a grey box now for at least 3 years and I don’t know how much more of it I can take. At some point I will have to shut off my heart and learn to hate the idea of children. I will have to make myself hate them because my desire to have one is too strong and a passion like that cannot be diluted into apathy, but only converted into an equally ardent emotion.

I am crying and I cry harder because I think maybe I will get to the bottom of the well. I think that there must be a source and if I can get to it and drain it, I will finally have that misery out of my heart. But I am horrified to discover it has no bottom and that there is a seemingly endless flow. 

I don’t have anyone to talk to. Maybe I make it that way for myself. DH and I have had this conversation many times and he feels helpless to help me. He has his own pain, too, and I don’t know if we know how to share it. I am appalled at the thought of sobbing in front of friends in sheer grief. I don’t have anyone I know that way. Maybe I am too lonely and isolated for my own good. But socializing requires the energy to smile and be friendly and I’m not feeling like I have that.

I want something to happen. It kills me to see the resigned sadness and pulling away in DH’s eyes when he is faced with a wife and a life he doesn’t know how to handle. It makes me sad to hear the sympathy and gentleness in my REs voice when we talk about negative results once again. My Mum’s bewildered and deeply concerned regard for me (she tries to hide it) also makes me feel loved and so sad, too. It seems like the whole world wants me to be happy and they all feel bad that they can’t do anything to make that happen. My pregnant friends are so careful around me not to hurt me and I am thankful of this. It is bittersweet to see how I am loved and cared for by so many others. 

I will not stop wanting a child.
I will not end this because there is no end.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey maddymoo 

im sorry to hear your not feeling great, sending you lots of   , i cant even think how you must be feeling as i am only just starting the journey for ivf.

i know what you mean about disappointing everyone i felt like like after clomid didnt work for me and my 1st iui was abandoned, i said to dh are you sure you dont want to find someone else who can have children without all this (of course i didnt want him to say he did) was just feeling sorry for myself  

what is next for you Maddy?, anytime time you need to talk i am always free

love


Tracey


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Dear Maddy

I know nothing I can say will make your pain go away right now, but you know that we are all here for you to support you in any way we can.  I can identify with a lot of the feelings you talk about as I feel them too, but have not had the courage to write them down. I am not very good at expressing my feelings and tend to keep things to myself which is probably not good.  But recent events have changed that and I've been crying all over the place (on the train, in the cinema carpark, as well as at home) which I think has really helped me come to terms with things. I have tears in my eyes now and have been thinking about you since I read your mail.  I hope you are OK.  I'm so sad you feel lonely - I know we are only 'virtual' friends but we are here for you whenever you need us.

Please let us know if there is anyway we can help you.

Lots of Love to you and your DH

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Dear Maddy,

I know I don't know you, and have only recently joined this group. Your post struck a chord with me in so many ways. Probably more than I would like to admit to myself. I wish I could make this better for you. 

Big hugs.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy

     your written words say it all.

Group Momma says
Now don't blame yourself, this tx was different, you tried.    Grieve today and tomorrow we start again.

First I think you need to think about a hol for you and DH to really have a break from all this, it's not stopping or giving up it's just time out.    In view of your msg, I am wondering if you should look into counselling to help you work through it.

Next you need to have a serious chat with DH about "what next?".    As your desire to have a child is so strong and you have a lot of love I see 2 options.

Start investigating the adoption route - the positivity with that is there are children out there needing you.  I don't wish to rub it in, but you are youngish and you know IVF is req'd so you could take time out go down the adoption line and come back to IVF say 3 yrs time when you will feel refreshed and strong to start again - maybe already with a little one so maybe the pressure won't feel so great, they are making science advances all the time and coming back in a couple of yrs may help with a breakthrough.

Continue with this IF route - cos miracles do happen and "it might be you", and continue the search for different probs, treatments, solutions - we were talking about reflex, .......    You have your appt. at the Lister, chase Barts to get that St Marys appt.  I think after Gestone they should take your BFN more seriously.

Finally, remember you are not alone we are all here with you - it's just a shame we are so far apart.    If I can stretch my arms then here's my hand to hold.  

Going back to the Psoas uterus muscle and reflex, my first reflex never mentioned it at all - this new one has done a course and specialises in IF, so it may not come up with every reflex's - so do mention it if concerned.

Sue  

Ps.  The new pic is Billy - he is approx 14 and like me acquires every prob there is, is a worrier - currently having his thyroid retested for weightloss.  He is also a gent - if Buff sticks her head in his food or water bowl while he's there - "no worries, you have it and I'll sit and watch or even come back when you've finished".


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

[size=10pt]Maddy

There is nothing I can say to make you feel any better at the moment. 

I've just read your history again - you've been through so much in such a short space of time. A holiday to get away from it all is def in order. I guess you're back at school now, so can you go during half term at the end of May?

IF is so physically & emotionally draining that only people in our shoes can truly understand how much it affects and takes over our lives. It can also drains a relationship too. Perhaps it's a good idea in the short-term to just get your lives back (as much as you can) & do 'normal' things & put IF on the back burner - I know it's so difficult to do especially when you go out & there are signs out there everywhere, waiting to mock you. A few months down the line maybe then you'll have a better idea on which direction you want to go, be it adoption or try again. You are still relatively young so you can afford to take time out.

As a matter of interest, what did Dr Zhai say about your body the last time you visited him?

I wish we live closer too, then we could have met & I could have given you a real hug instead of a virtual one. If there's anything you need, all you have to do is ask & we will all be here for you.

Take care of each other

Ronnie
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - Oh hon, your post just broke my heart. I know how you feel - I have been down that road. I know I have only had one session but counselling seems to be helping me and it might be something for you to look into.
Im just gutted for you that this cycle didnt work, but as Sue said - don't give up. There is always hope.
Kyla xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank you girls for all your thoughts-I'm not also that good at being honest about my true feelings but once I started typing this morning it just all came out-I was able to face the day much better afterwards.

It means so much to me to post here and be able to speak from the heart-I guess it works almost like counselling-although Kyla I think you could be right xxx

Take care x
Your friend, Maddy xxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Maddy,

I'm so sorry to read about your result, your post really got to me, I know I'm not the best person but as we're both in Essex if you ever want to meet up and talk to a real person I'm here for you.
  
Even though most of us have never met theres no one else who understands how we feel, not parents or close friends even though they really try, most of the time I find they say the wrong thing without realising.  
  
I just wish I could tell you everything will work out in the end but I couldn't even tell myself that.

Take care 

Love Cally


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - I had a text from Nicky yesterday and she has 60 follies! Im guessing she might not be on here for a few days whilst they do EC in case of OHSS. She said they are thinking of waiting until her levels come down and then doing FET instead...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

60?? I thought they were supposed to monitor her like a hawk this time around?

Ron


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Ronnie,

Yeah they were supposed to be monitoring me, but still my body does what the hell it wants  
I must admit I have been feeling rather sick this time, & now I know why!!
I am having EC on Monday but like Kyla kindly said for me they may collect them then freeze them depending on my hormone levels, then do FET in a couple of months?? But I'll have to wait til Monday to see whats happening?

They coasted me last night, which I really didn't want them to do, as what happened last cycle, but they assure me that it will be fine as last time I was coasted at 5000 & this time my hormone levels are 18,000 so thats that!! I have my trigger tonight at 10.45  

hope you are well, chat soon
nicky xxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Just popping in to say.
                   ​ GOOD LUCK NOODLE ​                    ​
I wont be here to find out how you get on hun so sending you loads of positive vibes. 
Love and cuddles.
Weeble xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - You poor thing!! Sending you lots of  

Good luck for Monday. It sounds like your body is soooo sensitive to the drugs that it maybe better if you do do natural FETs - 60 embies will keep you going for a while  !!!

Take care

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky - fingers crossed it's not as bad as it seems at the mo. on Monday.    60 follies - are you going for the record?  No wonder you feel rough I do after 11!

Let's certainly hope that out of 60 you can get a good number banked to keep you going in FET's forever.

I was thinking along the lines of Ron, that maybe you should try nat FET or even fresh nat IVF.

Hope everyone can enjoy this sun.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Hey girlie. My hormone levels were at 19,000 when I got to coast before ER too and I hardly lost any follies so Im sure you will be fine! I bet you end up with at least 40 eggs this time. Sheesh, that has gotta be the record  I will be thinking of you on Monday. Text me when you feel up to it to let me know how it goes.

I have to go into work tomorrow from 8am - 12. We have refurbishment works going on - I was there til 9pm on Friday night too. Well, its all extra money I guess...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Morning Girls

What a parlava of a morning I've had..went to Brighton Racecourse with FIL as Southern Water was offering a water butt sale for under half price.  Got there just after 11am (opened at 10) & the que was about half a mile long.  It was also pouring down with rain &   didn't have a brolly/hood in my coat! We've been queing for about 15 minutes when words filtered down the que that they haven't got enough for everybody!!!! By then we'd had enough, so came home, ordered it online & paid £5 for delivery - well worth the extra cost!

Wet Ron
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Ronnie, we've just been to the racecourse too - got there about 10.30 and took one look at the queue and decided not to bother. Thing the ones on offer were too big for our garden anyway so bought a slimline one from the garden centre next door, together with some plants - so spent a lot more than we'd intended to.

Hope everyone else is having a dry Sunday! 

Good luck for ec tomorrow Nicky - I had 25 follies and thought that was a lot!!!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi

Just wanted to add a message of support for Noodles - I do hope that your coasting has slowed things down a little and that your EC goes ahead smoothly. I hope you don't get too many OHSS symptoms and that you get a good fertilisation rate.

Lots of luck

Ginger xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx

Nicky just wanted to say i am thinking of you and can't wait to hear how many eggs you got today-I think you're definitely going for a record there!!!! Imagine the number of FETs!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - I heard from Nicky - she is fine. It went well. I dont know if she would want to tell you herself how many they got but it was good!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Barties,

I'm so relieved to hear that Nicky is fine and has good news. Phew.

Hope you all doing ok. I'm sorry for lurking. I've got exams in May am soooooo behind. Eek.

I go to the info session tomorrow and pick up drugs! Horray! Not sure the combination of DR and exams is a good one. But I'll see how I go.

Have a great day Barties.

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Girls,

I'm OK girls, had EC yesterday & they retrieved 19 eggs!! I was so happy as I was a bit anxious after 1st time round...
Anyway it was quite painful the whole procedure this time & I was sick 3 times after    but hey thats the price you have to pay    they also put me on a fluid drip after as well to re~hydrate me.... I am still in a lot of pain today, but its getting better!!
Anyway I had my call this morning and 7 have fertilised so I am over the moon with that & they want me back up there tomorrow for the transfer  
Thanks for all your support girls, & I hope you are all doing OK?? Hope to chat with you all soon, take care all
nicky xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello

Nicky, well done! No wonder you're a bit sore. Good luck for ET tomorrow, hope it all goes well.

Lou, hope all goes well at the info session tomorrow and that you get your drugs OK.

DP and I are going to be doing a bit of decorating tonight as we have a carpet being fitted on Thurs - it's the first carpet we've ever bought for our house so we're very excited!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky

Congrats to you - well done you've almost made it - you must feel your really doing the high rollercoaster.  

Good luck for ET tomorrow.

Lou - good luck for tomorrow - remember fun things to keep DH occupied, and check that drug bag.

Helly - can you see to paint?

Hi to everyone else - hope you are ok.

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*hiya girls

Sorry to crash ur thread

Just popping in to say

Nicky fab news darlin  for transfer tomorro and the 

and also to say to sue hope the op goes well tomorrow sweetie

Hope all u other ladies are ok whatever stage u r at

Best wishes

Emilyxx*


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great news Nicky xxxx  

Glad to hear you're feeling better Hun-make sure you keep drinking-what are your plans for the 2ww??

Whatever you're up to we'll all be here cheering you along and keeping you sane 

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Maddy ~ Thanks for your message, I'm feeling much better today, although still a bit sore, got the transfer tomorrow, so its full steam ahead  

Hope ur ok too hunni??
nicky xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Hun-I'm much better than I was last week-will be here for you though as you go through your 2ww-have everything crossed for you Sweetie xxxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi all!  Just to let you know that I heard from Barts today & I start D/R this coming Saturday.  After all these months, it's finally happening.  I know there are a lot of hurdles on the way, but I'm excited to get things started.  

Any advice on best time of day to sniff (does it matter?) or other useful tidbits would be appreciated.  Looking to keep those headaches to a minimum!

Nicky - great news & best of luck tomorrow!  Fingers crossed.

Sue - good luck with the Lap.

Nancy


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Congratulations hun on a successful EC!!!! I bet that's a great weight off you mind. Hope your ET goes without a hitch & your 2ww passes at double speed!!!

Maddy - Glad to hear you're feeling better than last week.  I'm around tonight if you want a chat.  

Sue - Best of luck for tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you.  

Hellie - Which room are you decorating?  It's so exciting to have something new for your home. 

Lou - Good luck tomorrow!!! Try & get a 1-2-1 with them afterwards just to make sure they've got your schedule right.

Nancy - What sniffer have you got?  I kept the headaches at bay by going to acu - I found he really helped reduced my symptoms.

Kyla - Are you OK? 

Ginger - Hope everything is fine with you.

Have a lovely evening everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Ronnie.  I've got Synarel for sniffing.  I'm one of those unfortunate people who find acupuncture quite painful, so I'm undecided if I should continue it.  Maybe if the headaches are worse than the acu, I'll reconsider!  Shiatsu or relexology a possibility.

N


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nancy-good news for you too!!! Wow this is going to be a busy board for the next couple of weeks!!!

Sue I will be thinking of you all day tomorrow-you having the lap is really close to home for me because I think it could be the next move for me especially with the cysts I have in place xx

Thanks Ron have just been on MSN but no one around-will try and pop on later but have a bit of work to do tonight    

Nik keep us updated with your transfer tomorrow xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

not been on here much but wanted to say hi and hope your all ok 

nicky  - glad to hear ec went well, good luck for et tomorrow   

nancy - great news that you have heard from Barts   i have only just been referred so have got quite a while yet

hello to everyone i am quite new to this thread so not quite sure where everyone is at with their tx, if anyone has a few minutes just to let me know whos where so i can hopefully get to know you all without going too   

love & luck to all


tracey


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nancy - Shame about acu but as Sue found out recently, reflex is good too & it's less painful!

You're lucky you've got synarel as it's only every twelve hours. I took it at 10 in the morning & 10 in the evening but when it's the most convenient for you...it could be when you wake up & just before dinner..although remember it's the same time during the weekends as well!!

Maddy - Just finished dinner (mmm!!). Will pop back later after DH goes out.

Hi Tracey - how's things?

We could prob do with a 1 liner on everyone's progress at the moment.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Ronnie

im ok thanks for asking   just waiting to hear from Barts basically and saving hard 


tracey


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh darn - just lost all I typed .... Grrr!

Ronnie - Thanks for asking, Im doing okay. Have put FET off until July now though as DH just made director and its not a good time. The best thing is now I can just focus on our holiday. How are things for you? When do you reach the 12 week mark?

Nicky - Great chatting to you earlier honey. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for a good ET tomorrow and that you get some to freeze too.

Sue - Good luck with your LAP sweetie. I hope its not too painful for you and that you recover quickly.

Lou - Yay! Good luck at the session tomorrow.

Maddy - Sounds like you guys are brighter this week. Have you thought about going away at all? Im using that as my WW goal too and finding it nice not to obsess over IF as much (more obsessing over Points etc instead!).

Doing so much o/t at work its not funny. We have the builders in but its handy as we are so behind right now - very stressful and Im sorry I havent been on as much.

Oh, oven beeping - off to have some dinner. Speak to you all soon.

Kyla xxxxx

PS: One Liner: *** Waiting until July/Aug to do FET. Focusing on losing some weight in the meantime and going on holiday!***


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Yep - I am doing much better!!!    

I am not a down person generally so am feeling better!!! Work is going through a pretty bad time as well so at least I have other things occupying my mind!!!!

OK a 1 liner....here goes-

*Had a few BFNs... waiting for follow up appoiuntment to discuss next steps, possible LAP to remove cysts and endo then hopefully fresh TX also currently looking into adoption both domestic and overseas...just looking at all family building options *

Welcome to all our newbies - we'll all be here to support you through your journeys xxx

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla

You'll be so chilled after you holiday it'll be the best time for your FET.  It's only about 9 weeks till you go? It'll speed by!

Are you still having couselling?  How did you find the 1st session? 

I'm 12 weeks this Saturday. We've got our nuchal scan next Thursday..I'm trying not to think about it at the moment!!

Take care

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - Im glad you are looking into adoption. DH wont talk about that yet but I guess in a couple of years...

Ronnie - Wow, that has gone fast! Good luck for Thursday, although I'm sure you will be fine. Yep, still doing counselling, have a session tomorrow night in fact.
Yeah I think its 9 weeks to our holiday - means I dont have as long as I thought to shift this weight!!!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning everyone

Sue, good luck today with the smear and Lap - hope all goes well and look forward to seeing you back here soon.

Ronnie, we're carpeting our loft room. We had a partial conversion about 3 years ago but it has taken this long to get it all finished as DP wanted to do it all himself - insulation, plasterboarding, plumbing the radiator, woodwork, electics etc.  The only thing he didn't do was the plastering. Don't think it saved any money in the end (and certainly took a lot longer) but it does look great.  We're renovating the whole house and this is only the second room we have finished (did the bathroom first). So we have a long way to go!


Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Just popping in again to say to Nicky, congratulations on your EC. The very best of luck with ET today. I will have everything firmly crossed that you get a great BFP. 
Lots of love hunny. 
Weebs xx 
              ​              ​              ​


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Nicky - Hope today's ET went well and you not feeling too sore. Are you straight back at work or having time off?

Nancy - I'm new to IVF too and I start the synarel sniffing soon. So you have another newbie to keep you company. I start DR on May 5th. I've heard from my FF that drinking at least 2L of water a day helps with the headaches. I go to a fertility specialist acu, and will go on day 1-2 of the period that comes with DR. He always manages to work his magic on me.

Sue - hope everything went ok today.

Tracey - hello! You're not the only newbie in town! 

Ron - I managed to get a 1-2-1 with the nurse after, although I think she thought I was too researched. I think I'll try and raise things with the SHOs or the Consultant as I progress, if needs be. 

Kyla - Does that mean DH is director of a company or film director? I know delays are really frustrating. Hope the holiday can distract you in the meantime. Does the O/T at work mean you get to replenish the coffers spent on tx? It feels so funny me about to start IVF at same hospital as you. I wouldn't have imagined it when I first met you on the other site.

Maddy - really glad to see you  sounding brighter. It's always good to be busy and work on plan B.

Hellie - I do property renovations for a living. I know what it's like living in the mess. But so worth it in the end. 

***One liner about me:  I'm about to start my first cycle of IVF. I have possible lining issues or early ovulation***

Went to the funny info session with DP. All went well. I was a bit resistant to the whole group thing, but they were really sweet, if a little too general to make it worthwhile. I'm on Puregon for stimms and Synarel for DR. Kick off is May 5th. Which will mean I'm in full on DR mode for my law exams. Horray. I met a nice girl at the session and I told her about FF and the Barts thread. Hope she contacts me.


Lou
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Lou - I know what you mean about resisting the group info session, but it was OK once I remembered we were all there for the same reason. I think it was a probably more awkward for the guys.  But, heck, most of them just have to show up for the main event, so I don't feel that sorry for them!    Which nurse did you see for your 1-to-1?  I think they're all nice, but all of them seem to muddle up my schedule so far.

Yep, I'll start sniffing a week before you. The only acu I know of in Brighton that specialises in fertility treatment is on the other side of town, so I'm hoping to find someone in Hove or near Brighton station.  God knows there are enough acupuncturists in this city to choose from, so I just need to do more research to find the right one.  

I'm impressed that you're doing IVF and law exams at the same time.  Best of luck with both of them.

Hi to everyone else.  I'll get around to chatting with all of you in due course.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - LOL, DH is a company Director (computers).  I know, its mad we've been chatting for nearly three years I think now. Who would have thought? Glad the info session went well.

Had my second counselling session tonight which was good. Feeling a bit more like my old self.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Pleased to hear your session went well. Did you manage to get a lot off your chest? 

Lou - Remember if you're not sure about anything or not certain the information that the nurse give you is correct, query. 

Good luck with your Law exams - I don't think I can tackle on a good day...you're very brave!!!

Nancy - If you don't mind travelling to Lewes, I can recommend my acu to you. He's fantastic! He doesn't specialise in fertility in particular but I was recommended to him by Fran, another girl on this site.

Sue - Hope your LAP went without a hitch.

Nicky - How was ET?  Hope it was a smooth transfer.     PUPO   

Hellie - It'll be so lovely when the room is finished.  I know what you mean about your DP doing things himself.  DH & FIL have spent the whole of the Easter w/e installing 2 new units, work surface, sink & tap & they still haven't finished. DH is working there now as I type.  Half my kitchen is still in the living room & the kitchen looks like a bomb has hit it! My Mother is coming down on Friday...eeek!!!!!

Maddy - Hi! 

Have a good evening

Ron
xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hiya Ladies
Was wondering if any of you have heard how Nicky got on and if shes ok?  
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi everyone 

just a quick question (though may sound daft   )

i am being referred for ivf @ Barts (6-9 months wait  ) just wondered in the meantime could i ring them direct and get costs of treatment, or is it not as easy as that  


love


Tracey


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Tracy

There is a price list on the website - it's a little out of date so you can add approx 20% for the 2006 prices. Otherwise phone and ask for a price list in the post - not daft at all - in fact it's good planning.

http://www.fertilitycentre.org/funding.htm

Good Luck to you

Ginger xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Tracey - We didnt want to wait the 9-12 months we were told so went Private in the meantime. Once we did our private go our NHS turn was up. They sent me out a pack when I called them.

Weeble - She is doing fine. They thought she was at risk of OHSS so only transferred one embie but they were all grade 1 so she had 6 frozen. I didnt say yesterday as I thought she might come on and post so I hope she doesnt mind me telling you (im sure she wouldnt!).


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks hun. Im soooo pleased and relieved that she's ok. If you speak to her will you tell her I have everything crossed for her.       
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello

Well done Nicky - great that you have frosties too. Good Luck for the 2ww.

Sue, hope you are OK and that everything went well.

We're off this afternoon for a long weekend.  Going to Loughborough today (to see DP's sister and family) then to Nottingham tomorrow for my friend's 40 Birthday party - she's having a ceilidh which should be fun. Then back to Loughborough on Sunday and then to London on Monday to see Morrissey at the Alexandra Palace. They released a few more tickets for the gig yesterday (they'd sold out before when we tried for them).

So a busy weekend. Hope you all have great weekends too.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

HI Girls

Thanks for msgs -  I am now home and in bed resting, doped.    Recovery took a long time and I had probs coming round.      All endos and cysts are now gone, which he thinks should end abdo and back pain.  Next worry tho is Af since Xmas they have been light and short and last one was 19/3.  The Provera shouldn't affect it so we have to see what happens in next week and maybe go back for more looks, it wasn't there at op.

Smear seemed to be quickest one ever, but maybe that's cos have been used to that position for ET's which seem longer.    BTW they don't like doing them during IVF.

Nicky plsd to see you have made it to the 2 ww - hope all goes well - you deserve the best result.

Spk to everyone soon

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky - Glad to hear ET went well. What are you up to during the next 2ww?   PUPO  

Sue - I'm pleased to hear your op went well. Hope you're within reach of the microwave & the beer fridge! 

Take care of yourself & rest up.

Hellie - Have a great weekend travelling the country! 

Ron
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nicky-well done on ET xxxx Hope you have your feet up and are being pampered, just remember PUPO!!!    

Hope you are all enjoying your extra long weekends!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I've been working in the garden today. We found all these patio slabs down the side of the house (25 of them) and we cant afford to deck this year, having booked our holiday, so we bought some sand and laid a patio! It looks okay, albeit slightly wonky in the middle 
Bought some new chairs and a table (which is sort of Toms b'day present) and it looks nice. Will post a piccy tomorrow when the light is better.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow Kyla!!! I was impressed by just mowing the lawn today!!!   

Look forward to seeing your piccies tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

New Patio









New patio furniture


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow!!!!

Looks like a professional job to me!!!!!!

Patio furniture looks good-where did you get it??

Nicky-thinking positive thoughts for you Hun xxx

 PUPO   PUPO   PUPO   PUPO!!!

 to everyone xxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

I'm so sorry I haven't been on for a while, I have had really bad side effects from all the treatment!! Been feeling quite poorly actually    & in bed almost all day  
I thought I may need to go to hospital at one point, I have been feeling tremendous pain all the time all over my tummy, also feeling sick all the time, faint & dizzy but I guess thats what the doctor meant when he said I was at high risk of a severe case of ohss......

I only had one embie transfered as thats all he would do for me as it could have made my condition worsen. it was grade 1 and a 5 cell when it was transfered, & I have 6 frozen now  

I will try to catch up with u all some other time, & thanks so much for all your kind words..
lots of love nicky xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - Just B&Q - note to self though: next time buy stuff that will fit in the car without the need of a screwdriver to take it apart!!!!! 

Nicky - 5-cell is great. Ive never had one that big - best was a 4 cell last time. Sorry you are feeling so poorly. Make sure you keep a close eye on your symptoms as you might need a drip again. Are you drinking lots?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Kyla-we need a table for the patio xxx

Nicky-definitely make sure you are drinking loads Hun xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so poorly. 5 cell is brilliant! Remember to drink plenty of water. 

Kyla - Love your garden & furniture - the picture looked just like it was taken on a perfect summer's day!!

Maddy - How was your Saturday evening??

Although the weather looks pants, have a great bank holiday Monday, Girls

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - LOL, the clouds passed the sun for about 25 mins so I said to DH - I have to take a photo right now! 
Welcome to the 2nd Trimester! Are you feeling better these days? I think the cliche is that you are meant to ''bloom'' for the next three months  Are you taking belly shots?

Maddie - They have a 20% sale on furniture this weekend I think.

I've been having nasty cycles lately - very painful and Im wondering if my cyst is back. Wont know for sure though. Cancelled my Barts appointment for May. Seemed daft to go all the way up there to get a B/W form so they sent me a CD21 one through the post which I will do in June sometime. Then should be ready to do FET around July...

Weigh-in this evening. Hoping to have lost a couple - that will keep me on track to lost 15-20lbs by my holiday...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Thank you! I'm starting to feel a bit better. Had a tummy bug a couple of weeks ago so went to acu last Thursday & asked him to give me an energy boost as well. We have our nuchal scan on Thursday so everything is still on hold until then.  If we get a good result, we can start breathing again!   

Sorry to hear about the nasty AF - can you get it checked out via your GP? Could it be endo?

Good luck for tonight    

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls xx

Just on phone-will be back!!

xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - I hope that things are starting to settle down and you feel in less pain. So sorry you've had such a difficult time of it all. Great news about the quality of your embie. Fingers and toes crossed for you.

Ron - Good luck for the scan. Then you can really start to enjoy this time. 

Kyla - your patio looks great!  Hope the weather's holding up with you. Sorry about the painful cycles. Maybe see your GP about it if it carries on. Good luck for the weigh in!

Hellie - Hope you enjoyed the concert. Sounds like a really busy weekend.

Sue - glad to hear all went well. Enjoy the rest.

Hello to Maddy, Tracey, Ginger. Sorry if I've forgotten anyone. Brain like a seive. Hope you all enjoying the bank holiday weekend. 

I've decided to sign myself off from my exams at end of May with a sick note. I've just got too much piled on top of me atm and I start DR in a few days. Had some bad news regarding my house last week. We live above a restaurant, who have just applied for planning permission to expand their premises and give us a tiny entrance to our place. I think I can make a good job of fighting it, but not if I have to revise. I've got 21 days in total. Could really do with a few spare grand to get a **** hot solicitor on the case. Hmm, wonder where my piggy bank has gone.

Enjoy the weekend girls.

Lou
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Lou.  I think it's a good idea that you decided to delay your exams while you're doing ivf.  I was a bit worried for you when you said you were doing both, but I'm one of those people who has to focus on one major thing at a time.  Good luck with the legal probs.  What a mess for you.  By the way, I started sniffing on Saturday and am pleased to say I haven't had any major problems so far.

Nicky - hope you're feeling better after getting some more rest.  Fingers crossed for a +!

Sue - how's the recovery?  I had lap last year & it took me about 5 days to feel my normal self again.

Kyla - the patio looks great.  I had to laugh because I almost bought the same garden furniture at B&Q, but we didn't get it because it wouldn't fit in the hatchback!!   Ended up buying something online in the end & still waiting for it.

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!  

N


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

Hope you all had good weekends. Mine was great but tiring. The ceilidh was exhausting but fun - felt like I'd done a workout for 2 hours, and Morrissey was actually quite chatty! Got back by 1am which wasn't bad but will feel tired later.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow, no posts at all yesterday. How are we all? 

Nicky - only a week to go for you, how you feeling?


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello girls

Yes, it is a bit quiet on here at the moment.

I had a lovely evening yesterday with 2 of my old college friends - we sat in one of the bars on Brighton seafront and had some wine which was lovely.  Tonight we're going to a private viewing of one of the Open Houses (the Brighton Festival starts this weekend and a lot of people exhibit art etc in their houses). Tonights one is DP's brother's girlfriend so it's an excuse to meet up and have more wine.

Think I'll have a quiet weekend!

Hope you are all doing well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

You're right it is quiet xxx

Hope you are doing well Nicky-have been thinking of you xxx

I've not had a good week-found dealing with more preg news hard-but am doing a little better now.

Hi to everyone

xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Maddy - Sending you  

Hellie - Have a good evening tonight - the weather is so glorious in Brighton.

Nicky -    Pupo Pupo   

Lou - Wise decision about your exams - I would have struggled to deal with tx, never mind having the added pressure of exams!

What a rollercoaster day for me..just before we left for the nuchal scan this morning, I had a bit of a brownish discharge - I got into a blind panic & thought the worst! Got to the clinic & had a blood test, then waited for our scan. We saw & heard the baby's heartbeat - I was so relieved that I cried!!!!! 

The original odds of having a baby with downs was 1-96 for my age. After the scan it went down to 1-1899 which is equivalent to a 15 year old!!!!!!! We couldn't have asked for a better result.

I asked about the discharge - the doctor said every woman has some sort of discharge during pg & unless it's like an AF, it's nothing to worry about. Hope they're right!

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Sorry you had a scare but good news on the test! Im so glad everything is okay.

Maddy - I had some PG news at work today, one of our consultants told me she is 13 weeks PG. She knows all about my IF issues and was worried about telling me. Before I had the counselling I think it would have upset me but I was genuinely happy for her today. I really feel like I have turned a corner.

Hellie- Have fun at the open house tonight.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon girls,

Sorry it's been a while!!

Thankyou for all your support its nice to know that you girls are thinking about me..

Well I'm getting pretty anxious right now, only 5 more days to go    I don't seem to be getting any symptoms though    I just keep getting a few af like pains on and off?? Anyone else had these before? could mean 2 things though couldn't it? Sometimes it really feels like the witch is on her way, but then it all goes away??  Oh i don't know, i'll just have to wait and see what happens! I know my chances are slim as only 1 embie was put back, so not getting too excited....

Hope you are all well, chat soon
nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi Nicky - I know the 2ww is unbearable, but keep positive.  I think it's a mean trick of nature that pre-AF and pregnancy symptoms are pretty much the same!  

Re' the 1 embie, did Bart's tell you that it meant you had a slim chance of getting pg?  I only ask because in our Info Session, the Chief Embryologist explained that HFEA regulations are likely to change next year to only allow 1 embryo to be transferred at a time.  He said this is because "there is no evidence" that transferring multiple embryos increases your chance of getting pregnant.  I don't know if that just means they haven't tested it or have no way of proving it, but that's what he told us. Anyway, I thought it might help you stay positive. 

Ronnie - Great news on your nuchal scan!  Really pleased for you.  I also appreciate you sharing this info, since we're the same age and it hits home for me.

Take care & have good weekend, everyone (even you quiet gals)!
Nancy


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi girls,

So sorry I haven't posted for so long. Have been posting (and meeting) the Norwich thread girls and acupuncturist told me to go to bed earlier so my internet time has been drastically cut! Hope you don't mind too much.

Nicky - Are you sure 60 follies isn't a record. No wonder you were feeling so bad! Sending you loads of     for your last 5 days. Apparently 80% of girls get AF type pains before they bfp so it's really difficult to work out what symptoms are what isn't it? 

Kyla - You sound so much better. Glad you feel you've turned a corner. I think this holiday will do you the world of good before you start your next tx. Garden looks immaculate and patio furniture just finishes it off. Good excuse to be in the garden sunning yourself in the summer now!

Ronnie - Really pleased to hear your scan went so well. Discharge is quite common isn't it but it would still make me scared as well. Us special ivf, iui and icsi girls who do get bfps need reassurance when this type of thing happens so the scan was brilliant timing! Glad to hear the downs odds have come down as well.

Hellie - Glad you has a lovely if not exhausting weekend but gotta be done sometimes hasn't it?!

Nancy - I started down regging on 21st April so am about a week ahead of you so keep in touch on how you are feeling...

Sue - Glad the lap went well and hope you are giving yourself enough time to recover properly. Give af a bit of time after the lap. Hopefully it will get back to normality...

Lou - Glad you have decided to scale things down a bit. You're probably about 2 weeks behind me so good luck with your sniffing... Keep in touch with your progress too.

Me, I started down regging on 21st April and haven't really felt much different really. Started on day21 of my cycle and got my period on 1st May. Apparently clinic told me this is normal but was hoping that it wouldn't come so I could have confidence in me doing the sniffing properly! I've got my baseline scan next week on 10th May so we'll see if I'm where I'm supposed to be then I suppose. We're trying to do our house up to sell it so am keeping myself busy and it's something else to focus on. I am having acu so maybe that's helping my symptoms?

Glad I managed to leave a post for you girls as you've been of great support to me since I started on this board so better be going to bed or the acu will tell me off!!

Hi to all the other girls - hope all is going well for you..

Serena


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

NIcky - Four days to go! I agree with Nancy, only having one embie doesnt make much of a statistical difference. Remember it was a great embie they put back too!

Serena - The timing of AF sounds just right. I have always had one when d/regging so dont worry. Will mean you have a nice fresh lining to work with.


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Whats going on we have slipped to the next page?? This will never do  

How are we all today? Having a nice weekend?

Not much to report I'm afraid still getting slight crampy feelings & had a little bit of brown discharge yesterday (sorry tmi)    But nothing much today so far!!

Hope you are all ok & thanks for all your lovely messages, not long til I test now & i'm already feeling the pressure to test early    I probably won't thoughas i'm too scared  
Anyway take care all, catch up soon
nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Hope all you ladies are doing ok

Just popping by to wish Nicky lots and lots of       for testing

Happy weekends everyone

Love Emilyxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Nicky

Wishing you the very best of luck for your test day, and sending you lots of positive vibes.

Ginger xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Afternoon Girls

Nicky -    PUPO    Not long till you test - I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

Serena - I had AF in the middle of d/r as well so don't worry.  As Kyla said, your old lining will be flushed away so that's really good news! Good luck with your scan on the 10th.

Nancy - Pleased to hear you're doing fine whilst d/r. When are you due to go back to Barts? 

Lou - Good luck with the start of d/r.

Hellie - Are you recovering from your busy week??

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine..it's been a lovely day in Brighton. 

Take care

Ronnie
xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi girls,

Not feeling very positive now as earlier on I started bleeding (red blood) I know thats not a good sign, but everyone keeps saying i must still test on wednesday, but i'm not very hopeful now  
I had a few tears earlier round my mum's, I'm not very positive though!!

chat to you soon
love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Oh honey, Im so sorry. Definately still test on Wednesday but I know how you feel at the moment. Sending you a {{{HUGE HUG}}}. Ky xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - I'm so sorry. Thinking of you.

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Morning Girls!!

I am so confused, all the bleeding seems to have stopped now    Don't really know what to think?? I am now just getting  brownish stuff when I wipe myself  
(sorry tmi)  
I still think af will be in full flow this afternoon, thats the only thing I can think of, as to why this is happening? I'm just so confused.......

Any advice would be great??

nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - I had a few friends on FF that had this type of bleeding and went on to have a pregnancy. Have you contacted Barts? Crossing my fingers and toes for you. Hope there is a chance this works out.

Lou
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Lou,

Thanks for your reply hunni, its always nice to hear positive things like that!! Although I'm still not feeling that positive right now, I'm still expecting af to show up any second!!
I have been on Knicker watch since I got out of bed & its driving me mad now, still no bleeding, but I guess it could happen any time.

chat soon, take care
nicky xxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello girls

Hope you are all doing well. Had a productive weekend moving things up into our newly carpeted loft room. It all looks great up there and if I work out how to put photos on this site I'll do it!  We just have to make sure we don't shift all the junk back up there - I'll have to be ruthless and throw some things out but I'm a bit of a hoarder.

Nicky, I've got my fingers crossed for you for your test day.

Serena, Barts want you to have AF whilst D/R otherwise your lining may not be thin enough at your baseline scan - so don't worry. Good luck for your scan too.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Nicky Hun-just been reading back over the last few pages of messages-sorry I've not been around to support you   I really hope that it isn't af-I felt in the past my body had a way of letting me know-I'm praying you still get a positive outcome   

Girls-sorry its reports right now oh yes and the dreaded SATs!!!! So you can guess what i've been doing  

 to you all xxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky - So glad to hear you've not had another show.    

Serena - Barts told me to expect AF after 7-9 days. My acupuncturist is getting me back in on day 2 of the bleed to 'make sure we have a good clear out'. So, you see, it is a good thing in this sense. Good luck.

Hellie - bet you're proud of your handywork!  Love getting new rooms done.

Ky - How are things your end, lovie. Did you get out on the patio at the weekend?

Ron - thanks for givign me the nudge. I can be a bit bad at keeping up during tx. I think I go a bit into denial and try to pass it all off as 'am I bothered?' 

So far so good. DR is going well. Absolutely no side effects at all. Might feel different by the time I get to May 23rd and baseline scan.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening Girls

Nicky - Hang in there sweetie - I've got everything crossed for you.  

Lou - Glad to hear d/r is doing well. Hope it carries on being symptom-less!

Hellie - Your room sounds lovely - what colour have you chosen?

Maddy - Don't work too hard - bet you're glad half-term is here soon!!

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls,

No~one about then??
Its all very quiet in here??

I'm getting so nervous now!! Less than 24 hrs before I test & I need some moral support  
I'm still not feeling really positive, I still have no bleeding which is good I hope?
Just the brownish stuff which I dont know if its good or bad?? Anyone??

Hope to catch up later
nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

Nicky - sorry to hear your rollercoaster continues.  You are doing so well and have been so patient - just keep hanging on.    It's hard to say at this stage what the bleed could be ?  

Is it like your usual AF - that could mean it's a sign.
It could be just a breakthrough bleed.
It could be AF but the bombs have prevented it from becoming full AF.
It could be an implantation bleed.
They say bright red means bad news - but girls have said they had red and got bfp.
They say brown is maybe good or bad news, good cos it's old and again girls get bfp's and bfn's.
Cyclogest can give you feelings that AF is coming and it can also dampen your mood to make you feel neg.

You see it's all could be's and might not be's - so don't dwell on it and tomorrow you will know.    

Serena, ideally you need to have an AF while d/r - so the lining is the right thickness.  If it's too thick then you will need to hang on a bit longer.  When you go for the scan (good luck tomorrow) they will be able to see what the lining is like and what needs to be done.

Gardener - I'm sorry I read the post and now can't find it who remember who asking anyway.  What I do know is that the lettuce, strawbs and toms are now reliant on you for food and water.    They need checking everyday and prob. watering.  Especially for the toms you need to buy some tom food and do as pack says.    Assuming the toms are tall ones, while they are young you need to put a stake/cane in against them so they can be tied into that.    As they grow between the stem and the leaf you will see little tom leaves growing to make more tom plants - these need pinching out - to leave you with the one straight stem.
Depending where you have planted the lettuces you are going to need to protect them from slugs/snails - or they will be gone in a night.    Eggshells don't work - but the garden centre does stock various options - slug pellets etc.
The strawbs will be fine if you neglect them although I would advise you pick them a day or 2 before the look fully ripe and put them on a sunny sill, cos if you leave them until they are perfect the birds, slugs, woodlice will get them first.

Hope that helps and makes sense.

Absolutely big hello to everyone else - Maddy, Ronnie, Kyla, Paula (have you tested?), Lou, Nancy, Helly, Cal, and anyone else - oh yeh me  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Nearly there now hun..just hang in there for a few more hours..good luck - I'm still keeping everything crossed for you!

Serena - Good luck on your baseline scan tomorrow. 

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Sue - thanks so much for the gardening advice.  I've already lost two of the lettuce seedlings!
That was me - I deleted the post because the down-regging concerns I went on about became obsolete when AF arrived this morning.  I meant to edit but deleted instead.  Tricky.  

Nicky - no more red blood sounds good, but I can't claim to know first-hand - sorry!  Try to stay positive.  And if it isn't good news then remember it's only the first treatment you've completed and you're still young enough to have time for it to happen for you (says the worried older gal). I just realised this is probably a bit late...anyway, positive thoughts for you.

Enough rambling!
Nancy


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Lots of postive thoughts for you for tomorrow Nicky    

Will have a quick check on first thing tomorrow xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Thanks for all your support, I will try to let you all know as soon as possible, but please remember if its bad news I won't be in a hurry to tell anyone!
I will try to stay positive tonight but its so hard........

Take care all
love nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck today honey. Keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck for today Nicky xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Just a quickie to let you know that I did my test about 09.20 and I tested positive, so as you can imagine I am over the moon                  

Will catch up with you all later
nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Yay! Nicky! Nasty scare you had! But woo-hoo!

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky

Do I read a positive ? - wow - just shows you that you can never tell until that test.

That is so exciting and excellent news for you - take it real easy and carry on doing whatever it is you are doing.  

Lets hope your bumpy rollercoaster smooths out now.  

Sue


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

​Congratulations Nicky​        ​  ​


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Nicky - great news!!!!  Really pleased for you.  Take care of yourself now!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Well done Nicky! I'm over the moon for you.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations Nicky     

I'm so pleased for you hun xxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Afternoon Girls ~ thanks so much for all the "congrats" I still can't quite believe its all happening, I feel like i'm in a dream & I'm gonna wake up any minute  
Although I will feel better once I have been for this 2 week scan, once they have detected the heartbeat!!
So back up to Bart's on the 25th for the scan & hopefully all will be well  

Take care
nicky xxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

  CONGRATULATIONS NICKY   

I'm so pleased for you.

Hope everyone is doing OK, I haven't posted for a while but I've been trying to keep up with you all. Good luck to all the girls going through treatment at the moment.

Maddy, Sue, Hellie and Kyla big hugs for you all, I hope your all keeping well.

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Woo Hoo Nicky !!!

That's FANTASTIC news, congrats and lots of love to you and your bean.

Ginger xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - I said it by text, but I'll say it again. Fantastic news honey. Im so happy for you.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - What wonderful news!!!! Many congratulations to you & your DH.

Look after yourself

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Nicky

just wanted to send my congratulations to you and you dh on your      

take care and enjoy

Tracey


----------



## missymoo (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi,

I am new to fertility friends and this is my first post. Firstly I would like to congradulate Nicky on her BFP and hope you girls dont mind me butting in on your thred. I had posted this message on the starting out board but nobody responded I was due to start IVF this month and have just been told prior to starting I am best to have both tubes removed due to adhessions and hydro. I have decided to go ahead but wondered if anybody could help me out with waiting times. One nurse at my clinic told me 3 months and another told me 6 months I am with St Barts. I am so desperate to get on with IVF and am thinking about possibly going private if it is a 6 month wait.

Would really appriciate any feedback
Missy
xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI all

Just wanted to say Conratulations to Nicky on the BFP      

Take care all

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girls

It looks like it's going to be another glorious day in sunny Sussex. What's everyone up to this weekend?

Nicky - How are you doing, hun?

How are the down-reggers getting on? Serena, how was your scan on Wednesday? Have you started stimming yet?

Ronnie
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning girls xxx

Wow Ron you were up early!!!!

Think its time for some dances.....

For all our BFP Ladies-our inspiration....

            

To all our stimmers and D/R's....GO GIRLS....

           

And lastly to all of us who are either in between, taking a break or needing a hug....

          

Hope you all have a great weekend-come on sun!!!! 

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Morning Maddy

Love the dances!!!

Woke up early cos Phoebe didn't like the food DH put out for her last night so decided to tell us about it at 5:50am!

What are you up to today?

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Relaxing mostly!!!!

It's been end of year test week at school so have been snowed under with marking!!!!

What a nightmare-just hung the first lot of washing out for this year!!! Love hanging out the washing!!! Sad I know!!

You would have laughed-I've tried a few times to hang it out before but couldn't find the hole in the garden to put the dryer in-well after 15 mins on my hand and knees with bum sticking out found it-YIPPEE!!!!  

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I know what you mean about hanging your washing outside..they smell all lovely & fresh when you bring them in at the end of the day. Having said that, if I tumble dry our t shirts (and they are whirling around as we speak!), I can get away without having to iron them!!!

I'm having my hair cut & dyed later..can't wait!  

Have a lovely weekend

Ron
x


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi girls.  Another lovely day in sunny Brighton!  DH & I are going to try to see some artist open houses in the Brighton Festival, after choosing some new flooring for the house.  There's a silk-screening demo in our area that sounds interesting.

The d/r is going fine (no major symptoms) and my scan is Tuesday.  Actually, I don't know if it's going well or not.  I mean, I had a pretty normal period - a little light, but normal length.  Only a couple more days to the scan.  Glad we have a lot going on with our new house to keep my neurotic mind from obsessing over the IVF details, like I probably normally would do. 

Oh, I did have reflexology yesterday and it was fantastic - going back again next week.

Have a good weekend!
Nancy


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Tom is away at the moment - walking in the Lake District - so my mum & I went to Belgium today. Had a lovely time (apart from the flash shower which soaked us for 20 mins!). Otherwise bright sunshine and I have caught the sun on my face and arms.
We went to De Panne, which is lovely and has a beautiful sandy beach. Lay on the sand there for nearly two hours, mostly chatting and then had a icecream. Bought Tom some Belgian Chocs of course but managed to avoid them myself 
Here is a shot of me from 2.30 this afternoon, on the beach in Belgium.









Last night was scary though! I had a spider moment!!!! Got out of the shower (we have an en suite) and was picking up a towel to wrap my hair in when I noticed a spider on me. It was crawling up my left boob! I hadnt noticed it as I was still covered in water droplets. I freaked out, running out of the bedroom and onto the landing (starkers here) screaming. Cats thought I was bonkers I'm sure.
Phoned Tom and left a message asking where was my man when I needed him. He called back 10 mins later and I calmed down. The spider I had brushed off me was running up the wall and settled above the bed. Of course, couldnt sleep with it there so went into the garage and found some ant killer which I sprayed on it. It dropped onto my wall-clock so I had to pull that off the wall and then the bloody thing got up and started to run. By this point I have some slippers on and my PJ's so I jumped up and down on it shouting ''just die!!!'' all the while Tom is on the phone laughing at me.

Thought you might smile at reading this. Its funny now but at the time I was petrified.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla -    

When I 1st saw your photo I thought you spent a day in Brighton!!!

BTW have you lost weight?

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Kyla - sorry you went all the way to Belgium and when I saw your pic (before I read your msg) I thought "Kyla's been down to Bn".  

Nancy - glad to enjoyed reflex - did they find anything?

Where has the sun gone or is just here?    It was cloudy most of yesterday here - went down to Eastbourne and lovely blue sky and sun - on the way back I could see the clouds in the distance as we drove into them.  There is a local saying "otherside of Boship Roundabout the weather is different" - seems to be so true.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Just realised the beach Kyla was standing on had sand...so def not Brighton!  

Nope! No sun here today either..quite cool too. Will soon be sunny again tomorrow when we're all back at work  

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Enjoy the holiday, Kyla! Nice you get away with your mum like that. 

Yes, where's the sun gone girls? It's just not on. AF turned up yesterday, so all looks on track. Will see if I can get into acupuncture tomorrow for a 'good clear out' apparantly.

Have a great rest of the weekend.

lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Glad things are going to plan. Not long til you start stimming now.

Ron - LOL, yep all sand. For miles actually. Its a really shallow beach and as the tide went out there was just so much sand. Loads of shells too. Very pretty. 
Thanks hon! Yes, I have lost a bit of weight. Around 7-8lbs so far I think (will weigh in tomorrow to find out). Im doing Weight Watchers as I am bored stupid of being fat. Plus its a good kick for my holiday and then TX when we get back.

Sue - Yes definately! Sometimes we drive out of weird weather in Polegate, go past Lewes and it totally changes to something else. Might be the downs blocking it I think.

Not so good here today (nearish Eastbourne). Warm but overcast. Still, got enough sun yesterday (have succumed to the famous Axell-random-burn as my DH calls it - that was my maiden name). I have always just gone red it odd places, its rare for me to get a tan.

PS: This one is in the town-square there - Definately NOT Brighton


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great piccies Kyla   

What fun i think my Mum and I need to do that sort of thing!!!!

The sun will definitely be out tomorrow girls and we'll all be working hard-how unfair is that!!!

Lou sounds like everything is going well for you Hun xxx

xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

PS Kyla any news on Nik? x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Maddy - No news from Nicky. I haven't heard from her since she told me she was PG. I hope she is okay. I will text her later and check.
Ky xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just wondering xxx

Have a great day-despite the lack of sun xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Well it's been a fairly over cast day here!!! What a shame  

Hope you have all had a good weekend though

Love Maddy xxxx



PS Have my follow up appointment booked!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - When is your f/u appt?

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Hun

Its 2nd june!! So not long now!!

Girls can you help me on the sort of things I should be asking about?? After so many attempts I'm just not sure what else I should suggest or be focussing on!!!

xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy

I had a similar dilemma when I had my f/u.    So I just asked them what could we try differently or haven't we done yet?

Doc listed about 5 things - all of which he said couldn't be done at Barts - but he could recommend/refer me to other clinics.  I think the Bridge Clinic was one.

They were: Assisted Hatching, Blasto stage (Already tried this), Check Tubes for Hydrosalpinx, Chromosone testing (although my research showed and the Nuffield Cons. said it's not worth it if you have Grade 1's), reinvestigate immune stuff - NK cells etc.

They should ask you what happens in the 2ww and where do you think it goes wrong.


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi girls,

Nicky - Fantastic news about your     !!!! Shows the battle is worthwhile doesn't it?! Now look after yourself and make sure you take advantage of dh to relax and let him take over! You give hope to all us girlies who are still ttc..  

Kyla - Nice to see you taking time out with a trip and a new profile picture too!! How long is it to your big holiday? Hope you haven't had anymore spider experiences!

Hellie - I know how you feel about getting a room done. I think it's always the little detail bits which take the time to get finished though. We've just replaced our kitchen unit doors - they look great and make a huge difference.

Maddy - Loved your dancers for us all! How are you doing now? Hope the marking and SATS is going well.

Ronnie - Thanks for your thoughts and asking on my progress (see below!) Has your haircut and dye made you feel human again?! How are you feeling as well?

Nancy - I don't think it matters what your af is like during d/r as long as you have one. Best of luck with your baseline scan tomorrow. Let us know how you get on. Glad reflexology is doing the trick for you.

Sue - You've been posting lately to help everyone else but haven't told us how you're doing?

Lou - Not long until your baseline scan on 23rd May. D/r still going okay for you? 

Kyla, Ronnie, Hellie, Sue and Lou - Thanks for your reassurance on the af during d/r front. It makes perfect sense now!

Well, baseline scan on 10th May went very well and I'm now stimming but had a bit of an emotional weekend as dp went off on a boys weekend which has been booked for ages. I didn't mind but wanted to make sure he kept in touch as felt a bit vulnerable doing the injections on my own. But he managed to forget his mobile which really upset me - he has used other people's mobiles while he's been away but it's not the same is it? 
Also my dad went in to have a hip replacement on Saturday but there were complications beforehand as he had to have a heart scan following his pre-op and they found he only had 30% of his blood getting to his heart so he's been in intensive care to keep a close eye on him. Thankfully the op went well and he seems to be recovering really well. They are still monitoring him which is good and will make a decision whether to move him back to the normal Ward today. 
I've been bursting into tears at the slightest thing this weekend so feel like a right wally but at least I know the drugs must be working as it's not like me at all!!! Actually the injections have been going fine even on my own and have my mobile set up with all sorts of alarms for injections, sniffing, acu appts etc. to make sure I do them at the right time. Feel better today and dp is back today so will make sure he helps me through the rest of the injections until our scan on the 17th to see how the follies are doning.

Sorry for long post and hope everyone else is okay.
Lots of      to everyone on the list with bfps, ttx or those waiting for the next move.
Serena


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Could someone remind me if I am supposed to take anything with me to the baseline scan?  I knew all this 2 months ago & it's fallen out of my brain now.  Will they give me the first shot tomorrow, if everything's OK?  Or do they give you needles, etc. & send you on your way?  Crikey, sure wish I'd thought of all this before now!

Just been to reflexology again, and she said I'm showing lots of signs of stress (adrenals & chest/neck tension) - no surprise there!  She also said that my pituitary (drugs/hormones) and kidneys (always been sluggish) needed some attention.  (I was a little worried about messing with the pituitary during D/R - anyone know if this is OK?)  
The reflex'y is helping, but I need to sort out some work issues.  I try to keep reminding myself that this is probably the most important thing I will do in life, so I've got to give it my all & take care of myself.  That's a wee bit harder than it sounds, eh?  

Serena - thanks for the info about AF during d/r.  I recall you asking about this before, but I wanted to make sure.  Glad your scan was OK and the jabs aren't too horrible.  I have to take one on a overnight business trip on Thurs - not looking forward to that!  And I have to come up with some plausible excuse why I'm leaving dinner early.  (I'm planning to do jabs at night - too much to face in the morning for me!)  

Lou - how's it going? D/R going to plan? Missing those law exams?   

Sue - everything OK after the lap?  I just read your history & see that you've had 3!  I hope you recover better than I did from lap & that you're doing well. (I know yours was a while ago, but it really too me ages to get back to normal.)

Kyla - where are OUR Belgian chocolates??

adios,
Nancy


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Did I scare everyone away with my long post

Had my baseline scan today & started stimming. Woo-hoo!  Just glad to be over this hurdle & prepare for the next....

N


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Nancy - I'm here! congrats on starting stimming! Great today's scan went well. 

hi to everyone else!

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nancy - Sorry but I didn't see your post in time to answer your question. Pleased to hear it went well & that you're now at the next phase. Good luck with the stimming.

Serena - No wonder you're feeling emotional at the moment what with so many things happening in your life! I'm glad your Dad's op went well & wish him a speedy recovery.  As for your DH..men.. ! Hope you gave him what for when he came home! 

I was panicking over the jabs too but in the end didn't find them too bad. I was actually watching the needle going in but because they're so fine, I didn't feel a thing! Also, you're doing something proactive in helping your follies grow so that's positive too! 

Have a good evening, everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nancy - LOL, I only got chocs for DH. I stood in the shop for a full 10 minutes though - just inhaling that lovely smell 

Text'd Nicky yesterday and she is doing fine. Back to work today though, poor thing.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xx

It has been a crazy week at work so far-what a nightmare  

Nancy-sorry I wasn't online to read that your message-great news on stimming though    

Serena-good news on your Dad's op-I hope he continues to make a good recovery xx It certainly sounds as though you've had alot on recently xxx

I thought I'd let you all know that I messaged Paula and sadly she had another BFN x She's really busy at work right now-but I thought you'd like to know xxx

Have a good evening

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Crickey we have gone quiet  Anyone around?


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

evening Ladies,

Sorry it's been a while, just been feeling really tired lately  

Was back at work this week & believe me I wish I hadn't gone back, my boss is being so horrid to me at the moment. I think she has really got the hump because I was signed off by the doctor & she insisted on giving me a VERBAL WARNING for lack of communication & notice for the whole treatment thing!!! I was absolutely fuming    I was in tears after, but didn't let her see that!!! I just can't believe she could be such a cow about it all?? But I told her that she was out of order & I'm not accepting any of it!

Anyway enough of the moaning I am going for my heartbeat scan on Thursday & I'm so scared that they won't find one?? Anyone else felt like that, or is it just me??

I hope you are all OK, hope to catch up soon,
lots of love & kisses
nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky

You poor thing - the last thing you need right now is that cow of a boss being so horrible to you. You've done nothing wrong & didn't have to tell a soul if you didn't want to. AND you certainly didn't deserve the verbal warning.  Do you belong to the union? That's bang out of order & I'm fuming as I'm sitting here writing this message!!!   

I think it's natural to feel trepidation with your 1st scan. How are you feeling generally (apart from tired!)? I was soooooo tired to start with, I'd be nodding off at work about 2pm..have dinner at night & then within an hour I'd be in bed asleep! Giving you loads of    for Thursday.

Take it easy & don't get stressed out by your boss. At the end of the day, it's only a job - you & bean are far more important!  

Ron
xx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Ronnie,

Not feeling too bad thanks, just when I'm at work I feel very lifeless, like I can't be bothered to do anything    Also noticed my upper back acheing alot, I guess its because I'm bending over the basin's at work shampooing!!

I just wondered if you are supposed to feel anything different in the first few weeks? I sometimes get slight af pains but I think its the cyclogest doing that??  Apart from that I don't really feel that different? Is that normal? I'm so worried that there won't be a heartbeat there  

Anyway take care
nicky xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

just a quickie i have had a price list from Barts and it has confused me a bit    can anyone give me any idea how much in total ivf costs or does it depend on each individual?

just want a bit of advice as i have got to start saving and want to get the ball rolling

any advice would be great 

take care

a confused

Tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

me again 

i have posted this on ask a nurse but thought i would also ask here, 

i wonder if anyone could help, i have just had the results of my inhibin B blood test, the result was 105, i was told this was good but what does it actually mean and what is the test for ?

sorry if i sound thick

Tracey


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58473.new.html#new


----------

